# The Pineapple, Sales thread posted for: ● Bare Alu/TI/Brass ●



## PEU (Aug 19, 2006)

*The Pineapple, Sales thread posted ● HA-Nat/Black Bare ●*

All Units Sales Thread Posted here

*UPDATE 10/26/2006*

I received all the machined Titanium bodies, total count is 35 units:







As you can see I just revealed a little secret, I made 3 brass bodies, these will be sold at $150+$10 shipping due to the added weight.

I will post the sales thread for these bare units as soon as possible, the annodized units will be ready next week.

*
UPDATE 10/22/2006*

Its posted somewhere in this thread, but just in case I will post it here too:

The prices for the pineapples bodies in Alu (bare or HA) will be $70+$7 shipping and the Titanium version will be $200+$7 shipping

I have almost 300 finished units in my car trunk ready to be left at the annodizers on monday.


*UPDATE 10/21/2006 (it was actually 10/20 when I posted  )
*
Here are the hard annodized bodies, please note that the final version will ship without tritium slots. I tried really hard to scratch the inside of them but failed  the HA layer is thick!










*UPDATE 11/11/2006*

I have not so good news today, the tritium holes will not be there in the final version, I was misleaded by the CAD model and I tough they will fit but they dont, here is a photo that explains it:






As you can see there is almost no wall on the sides, and a small bump there will damage for sure the tritium.

Sorry guys I tried to add this nice feature for free but it backfired 

*UPDATE 10/11/2006*

Almost finished prototype:





*UPDATE 10/5/2006*

the final pineapple shape will be as prototype 2, here is a render about how it should look like:




(unit will ship without tritium vials)

for the real world pineapple shape look how it looks in prototype 2 below

*UPDATE 10/3/2006*

Titanium tests were succesfull !!! first machining operation done on alu bodies were done on TI without a hitch

if you are in doubt about ordering one is now or now  

price for the TI units is $200+$7 shipping


Pablo

*UPDATE 9/29/2006*

production started today, the lathes are turning pieces, but milling will be in about 7 days since the mills are being shipped today or tomorrow (thanks 4sevens!!!)

regarding payment, I will take it when units are ready to ship.

*UPDATE 9/7/2006*

Today I can say that the price for the pineapple body in aluminium, hard annodized or bare, will be $70 + $7 shipping for each unit. Bare units will ship at least one week earlier than annodized units.

The CNC lathe is being programmed as I write this and I still need to decide on which shape to use 1 or 2, my preference goes towards number 2 because it makes the pineapple body look like a pineapple 

As I did on my previous sale (tritium bezels) I decided to take no prepayments, these will be sold as soon as they are ready, people in the interest list will have a one week priority over people in the waiting list. I plan to do for this interest list 300 units. I still need to quote the titanium bodies, but I will anounce that price soon, and against what I posted before, the price will be under $200, not sure how under yet 

*UPDATE 9/4/2006*
Here is the new prototype, now I need to make up my mind on which one to produce 










and here they are side to side:





*[EDIT this feature was removed sorry]*Tritium vial placeholders (note I will not ship tritiums, and the curves at the bottom will not be there in the final unit)





*UPDATE 9/2/2006*
I just returned from the CNC shop where we tested the pineapple shape, keep in mind this test was just for the shape, no inner tube, no threads, no fins, just the shape, hope you guys like it:



















*Original Post:*
A couple of weeks ago while I had some spare time, I spent it drawing a 2x123 E-series compatible body inspired by this unique piece:






I've shown the results to some CPFers and they liked it so far, so now I'm showing it to all, its still in the virtual world of CAD, but since last week I visited many times the CNC shop that is making the Tritium Bezels (shameless plug ) they told me they are able to do it if I wanted to.

Without further ado: *The Pineapple*











It should fit all surefire E-series compatible bodies.

hope you all like it.


Pablo


----------



## Radio (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*


----------



## BladeZealot (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

YEAH BABY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Endeavour (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Nice work Pablo, I'm glad to see you finally posted about it.  Color me interested.


----------



## Tritium (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

 Thurmond


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Id take a couple of those babies atleast 
Please make it!!



Benny


----------



## bennytheblade (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

INterested!!


----------



## Beamhead (Aug 19, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

I likey, any chance of a single cell version?


----------



## nemul (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

those look great!


----------



## Jack4369 (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Interested!
Jack


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Man.....I am so IN.


One in NAT. One in Black.



:rock: WP


----------



## Catman10 (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

I am in for one unit for whatever the finish.
Brice


----------



## Mirage_Man (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

I want to be in but I'm afraid to ask if you have any idea on price?

MM


----------



## Lurveleven (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Could they be made to fit a 18650/Pila cell?

Sigbjoern


----------



## Rothrandir (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

crazy!

did they give you a quote?


----------



## ouchmyfinger (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

are you kidding?????

I think this is awesome. I'd buy 1 or 2, depending on price. I think HAIII NAT would be the best, but I don't really care.


----------



## glockboy (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

I'm in.
Price?
18650?


----------



## Elakazam (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Yepp, i want one too!


----------



## dirkp (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

yeahh , i'm in for the alu version Ha Nat and Black. looks really great !!

and two of the bezel's too


----------



## daywalker (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Yep, this looks quite awesome. I am also interested in it and if you could a bezel that looks similar to it would be even more interesting.


----------



## karlthev (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Hmmmm...yes.


Karl


----------



## Norm (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

I don't have any parts for this light, but just looking at the body makes me want to buy one and start collecting parts to finish the light. Any idea of price Pablo?

Norm


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

I'm interested!


----------



## bombelman (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Great work again... It's nice you are able to do CAD before the actual run... Makes it so much better for potential buyers...

Like Beamhead said, any chance for a single-cell version ?

Cheers !


----------



## dirkp (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

a TI version would be really cool


----------



## MSaxatilus (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Holy cow, that's really sweet.

I'm in.

Definitely try to make it 18650 compatable and how about a 1x123 version!

MSax


----------



## Chronos (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

ok, I'm in


----------



## tino_ale (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Cool!

Interrested! Titanium?


----------



## PEU (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Thanks for the compliments guys.

Let me start with the most asked question: Does it takes a 18650 battery?

An image is worth 1000 words, so here is my "long" explanation 







0.55mm (0.021") its acceptable for a keychain light, but for this kind of flashlight I find it rather fragile.

There is a possible solution: making the body in two parts, so you insert the batery and then assemble it back, but that would introduce many drawbacks in this particular resign: the continuity of the pineapple would be interrupted by a gap, electrical path would need bare aluminium at this thread, and more parts more cost 

We have the 17670 battery that fits nicely, a little less juice, but acceptable IMHO.

*Question: * Price, my guesstimate is around $50~70

*Question: * Titanium version, in the widest part of the body the pineapple is 30mm so if I want to start with a standard titanium bar I should use 1-1/4" , with the actual titanium prices the price of a single body should be the triple of the ALU version at least.

*Question:* single cell, im not sure how it would look in such a small size, but since beauty is on the viewer eyes, this is up for consideration. I can provide cell dummies if you want to use a single cell 

*Question:* Finish? from the minute I started drawing I tought of HA3 Nat, but black is also doable.


Pablo


----------



## cy (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

I'm in for 1 depending upon price..

any chance there would be an L5 version that could take 18650 with no thickness issues?

looks sweet!


----------



## daywalker (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

At the pricerange of 50~70$ i am defintely in for sure.

Hope it works out like that.


----------



## LiteFan (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

I'm in @ $50 to $70.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*



LiteFan said:


> I'm in @ $50 to $70.



Me too. I'm gonna have to put away a few dollars for them.

I think a titanium version of this would be HOT!!! 

MM


----------



## tino_ale (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

I also find it too thin for a 2 cells body. I believe this body has a great look, but should also be tough and rugged. Better stick to a tight fit for the cells, and save as much wall thickness as possible, IMHO.



PEU said:


> 0.55mm (0.021") its acceptable for a keychain light, but for this kind of flashlight I find it rather fragile.
> Pablo


----------



## DFiorentino (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Consider me interested with questions/comments. Part of what makes the Porky L6 so aestheically pleasing (IMO) is the SW02 tailswitch and its smooth transition into the head/bezel. Any chance of making an E-series "version" of the SW02 that could use the McClicky? What's the diameter of the head connection end? I'm guessing that an Aleph1 or Surefire KL1/4 would look the best? And of course a nasty strike bezel to top it off. :naughty:

At any rate, top notch work! :goodjob:

-DF


----------



## dirkp (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

soory, wrong post


----------



## criollo (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

I'm in @ $50 to $70 !!! Ha Nat and Black.

:goodjob:


----------



## Long John (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Hello Pablo

What's the ID of the tube? Will an Aleph3 head and a SF Z52 tailcap fit? Do you have O-rings for the tube?

Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## seattlite (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

I'll take one in black and HA-NAT


----------



## vacuum3d (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Just want to put in my interest for 1 of these beautiful (and odd looking) tubes in HA natural.

Pablo, do you realize that if you make such a radical body, you'll also need to make a radical head (or bezel ring) and a tail to go with it? 

ernest


----------



## JanCPF (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Wow that looks sweet. Could you superimpose a known bezel like an A3 or Kl4 onto the drawing. It would be very interesting to see how a complete light looks. Thanks.

Jan


----------



## aosty (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Sign me up!


----------



## Lurveleven (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*



PEU said:


> Let me start with the most asked question: Does it takes a 18650 battery?
> 
> An image is worth 1000 words, so here is my "long" explanation
> 
> ...


 
I thought the battery would be located much lower compared to the O-ring? Looking at my L2 (I don't have a L4 to check on) the contact point on the head is located in a position that to me looks to be at the lower region of the O-ring. So if the top section down to (and including) the O-ring is bored narrower than the rest of the body, then it may work?

TranquillityBase made some 18650 E series bodies, which I missed , I wonder how he solved the problem.

Sigbjoern


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Well, in that case, I'd go for 2 titanium ones as well!!


WP


----------



## Bogus1 (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

TranquillityBase made some 18650 E series bodies, which I missed , I wonder how he solved the problem.

Sigbjoern[/QUOTE]

The TB 18650 tubes are two pieces.


----------



## grift (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

id be in for 1 or 2 at that price........


any idea when you might actually make them???


----------



## rscanady (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

I would like one in Al, this will go great with my KL4 and McE2S

Ryan


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Lurveleven, TB used a two part body.

Bill


----------



## Lurveleven (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Was it two metal parts? I have a very simple solution that will only require a small plastic part, but I don't have time to draw it now. The plastic part will be located above the battery inside the tube so the battery gets push away from the O-ring. In the center of the plastic part there will be a metal rod that connects the battery to the head.

Sigbjoern


----------



## BladeZealot (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

@50-70 I'm so in for 2 or3!!!


----------



## Bogus1 (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*



Lurveleven said:


> Was it two metal parts? I have a very simple solution that will only require a small plastic part, but I don't have time to draw it now. The plastic part will be located above the battery inside the tube so the battery gets push away from the O-ring. In the center of the plastic part there will be a metal rod that connects the battery to the head.
> 
> Sigbjoern



TB uses a two piece threaded tube and it essentially does this. The problem is the 18650 is too wide to load through the E series head threads and no battery can load through the E series tail.


----------



## PEU (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Ok, lets start an interest list, if enough people are interested I make them 

I want to keep the complications at bay, so at this time the only options are Aluminium in HA3 NAT or Black.


Pablo


----------



## Monolith (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Interested in one of each (Natural and Black) in aluminum.


----------



## Mirage_Man (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

I'm in for two at $50-$70. HA3 natural and bare aluminum if possible.

MM


----------



## TranquillityBase (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*


----------



## rscanady (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

I am in for 1 Aluminum in HA3 Nat.

Ryan


----------



## jdriller (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

I'm in.


----------



## 4sevens (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

gimmie 50 of each


----------



## BladeZealot (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

3. 
2 in bare aluminum, if possible, 
one black.

barring that, all 3 in black.


----------



## Radio (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

These look slick. I'd be in for at least one of each price dependent.

-LT


----------



## MSaxatilus (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Oh, I don't see my name on the list. Please add me to it. Thanks!


----------



## Radio (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*



MSaxatilus said:


> Oh, I don't see my name on the list. Please add me to it. Thanks!



No problem MS, How many of each would you like?


----------



## tvodrd (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

:wave: Pablo. I have an L6 Porcupine, and frankly, 2nd prize is two of them! :green: I do wish to complement your CAD skills which way exceed mine!! I am aware of of subroutines in SolidWorks to do that kind of model, but I am not remotely up-to-speed! :bow: to an interesting E-series mod option!!! Consider me as adding my name to the list! (In HA, and looking forward to showing it to PK at the next SHOT! nyuknyuk.)

Lary


----------



## PEU (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Larry, I can teach some SW2006 in exchange of some of your creations :nana:

BTW, no subroutines there, just creative use of additional axis and planes (1st lesson is always free )

Next year shotshow is in Orlando, I want to go this time, so maybe I show it to PK in person.


Pablo


----------



## aosty (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

1x natural + 1x bare  

or

2x natural


----------



## schiesz (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

I'm interested as well. And I agree about wanting to see a picture with a known head or two, if its possible. Part of the reason the top of the Porky body is so nice is that it matches up the the large surefire heads so well. I'm thinking a A1 or L4 type head will look like a matchhead on the end of a broomstick. Doesn't stop me from wanting one, but it seems like the geometry would be all off. I'd be even more interested in one with C series threads on the head end.

schiesz


----------



## Mirage_Man (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Radio,

The list shows me as 1 nat & 1 black but I want 1 nat and 1 bare aluminum. Can you add another column for bare aluminum so there's no confusion?

MM


----------



## Mirage_Man (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*



schiesz said:


> I'm interested as well. And I agree about wanting to see a picture with a known head or two, if its possible. Part of the reason the top of the Porky body is so nice is that it matches up the the large surefire heads so well. I'm thinking a A1 or L4 type head will look like a matchhead on the end of a broomstick. Doesn't stop me from wanting one, but it seems like the geometry would be all off. I'd be even more interested in one with C series threads on the head end.
> 
> schiesz



Good point!

PEU, maybe a head should be designed to go with this ? 

MM


----------



## ouchmyfinger (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*



Mirage_Man said:


> Good point!
> 
> PEU, maybe a head should be designed to go with this ?
> 
> MM



HEAR HEAR!

And the head should be spiky, just like a pineapple:


----------



## AW (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Please put me down for 1 HA natural. Thanks!


----------



## H22A (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Very interesting design and I love it! Please put me down for 1 HAII NA and 1 HAIII Black. Thanks.


----------



## flex76italy (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Hi, i'm in for one maybe two HA3.


----------



## jhung (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Please put me down for one black and one natural. Thanks.


----------



## Lurveleven (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Put me on the list for one in HA Nat.

Sigbjoern


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

One of each color please 



Benny


----------



## OldGreyGuy (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Hmmm, interesting, now I was just looking at another thread and wondered, how one of these would look with Milkyspit's Optimator head?


----------



## glockboy (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Two Aluminum in HA3 Nat.
thanks


----------



## Chronos (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Hmmmm. I didn't see my name on the list. One HA Nat please.


----------



## Pydpiper (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

That is the most sexy flashlight design I have ever seen.
Please add me to the list for one HAIII NAT.
WOW.


----------



## UKSFighter (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

I'll take 1 of each.


----------



## gregw (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

I'll take one HA Black...


----------



## Miciobigio (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

*I'm IN ! ( HA-Nat please )*


   :goodjob: :goodjob: :goodjob: 

*I'm only waiting your "Start to Paypal " post.*


----------



## jts (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Any chance of a C series body?


----------



## Miciobigio (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

*A black-one for the Surefire U2 would be* *GREAT !*


----------



## 4sevens (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*



Miciobigio said:


> *A black-one for the Surefire U2 would be* *GREAT !*



These for the E series head and tail so they will not fit the U2.


----------



## PEU (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Take this photo assembly with a grain of salt, I found the KL4 head in google images and the rest was done in photoshop. I have no tailcap photo in that angle  








Im not even sure if the proportions are OK, I have a KL4 head at my office, I will take more photos tomorrow (its holiday here today).

 


Pablo


----------



## jdriller (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

I did not include that I wanted 1 HA nat, thanks..


----------



## David_Web (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

That sure looks nice.


----------



## nekomane (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

After seeing that KL4 Porky, I'm 
Please put me down for (2) in HAIII NAT. 
Great Job PEU!


----------



## roguesw (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

i'll take one in HA Natural please
thanks
Des


----------



## Miciobigio (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

PEU ,

i know that you want to take this run "as simple as possible" but an adaptor to mount some C-SF-Heads, designed for the Pineapple ,would be a real bonus for those guys with bigger heads :laughing: .


----------



## DFiorentino (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*



PEU said:


> Take this photo assembly with a grain of salt, I found the KL4 head in google images and the rest was done in photoshop. I have no tailcap photo in that angle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This will be the deciding factor for me, so I'll wait patiently.


-DF


----------



## bombelman (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*



PEU said:


> ....Im not even sure if the proportions are OK, I have a KL4 head at my office, I will take more photos tomorrow (its holiday here today)..... Pablo


You just had a holiday !! It's slows down business !!


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

I'd take one of each. Someone mentioned a list...Where?

Thanks,
Flavio


----------



## tino_ale (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

I see I'm not on the list as I posted before there was one,
*please put me in for ONE Ha-nat !*

PEU, with your crenelated bezel, now bodies... You rock!
What's next? :naughty:


----------



## Mirage_Man (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*



PEU said:


> Take this photo assembly with a grain of salt, I found the KL4 head in google images and the rest was done in photoshop. I have no tailcap photo in that angle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmmm I think this picture just screems of the need for a new head. I for one do not like the look of the KL4 on it. The Porcupine head goes with the body, the KL4 IMHO does not. I may have to re-think my desire for these.

MM


----------



## Radio (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

:laughing:


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Try that body with a KL5. Pineapple needs a good size head on it.

Bill


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Or better yet a Old style Kl3 
They look awsome.



Benny


----------



## cgpeanut (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Count me in Pablo, 1 HA-Nat please


----------



## Sigman (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

WOW - how am I ever going to save up for a McLux III PD with creations like this appearing?

May as well put me down as "interested" for 1 HA-Nat...no harm in doing that at this stage.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Think you forgot me from the first page. I'm in for HA Nat.


----------



## bennytheblade (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*



bennytheblade said:


> INterested!!


Same. One of each.


----------



## dixemon (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Im In for 2 for sure. 1 Nat and 1 Black.....Sign me up


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

I know what we need. An E2M adapter so we can run a KL6, or an M3 head. Life is good when you can think of all these possibilities for a Pineapple head.

Bill


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Wont the E to C adapter work for those heads?



Benny


----------



## Dizney (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Please put me down for (2) HA Nat.

Thanks!


----------



## Radio (Aug 21, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*


----------



## schiesz (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Guess I better make it official. Interested in 1 HA Black. THanks,

schiesz


----------



## cqbdude (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Sweet....idea......I love it...hope you can do some for a single 123 .

Also I think you should make a head to go with it too...

Ill take 1 HA-NAT , 1 Black , and 2 Bare AL please...


----------



## seattlite (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

I think the A1 head would look almost perfect with the "Pineapple". Or maybe the A3 for a miniture "porky"-KT4 look.


----------



## silversilvia (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

put me down for 1 in black please. thanks


----------



## blahblahblah (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

I'm in for:
1 black
1 natural
1 bare
1 titanium (I can hope, can't I?)


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

I'm not on the list; post #61 said I was interested in a couple.

-LT


----------



## ming560 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Please put me down for 1 HA Nat. If it can use 18650, it is perfect. 

Thanks!


----------



## cgpeanut (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

OK changed my mind, i would like 1-HA NAT and 1-BLK


----------



## antc_tw2002 (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

I'm in for 1 HA Nat！
Thank you


----------



## OldGreyGuy (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*



ming560 said:


> If it can use 18650, it is perfect.


and


cgpeanut said:


> if it would take (2) X 18650 max



I think PEU has already said that the 18650 was probably too big for the E series:

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1555648&postcount=29


----------



## OldGreyGuy (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

I may as well register an interest in one in HA3 Nat. I may pull out later if I can't think of an appropriate head, but I'd rather pull out than miss out, if you know what I mean.


----------



## dixemon (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Will these fit our ALPH components?


----------



## glockboy (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Can you change my 2 ha nat to 2 bare alu.
thanks


----------



## Lips (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

1 HA Nat here...


----------



## sato (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

please put me on the list for 1x HA Nat and 1x HA Black.
Thanks.

sato


----------



## Tritium (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

1 natural HA

1 Black HA

Thurmond


----------



## cgpeanut (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*



OldGreyGuy said:


> and
> 
> 
> I think PEU has already said that the 18650 was probably too big for the E series:
> ...




No problem, Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## Long John (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*



dixemon said:


> Will these fit our ALPH components?



I asked the same but no answer:mecry:

Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## Mirage_Man (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*



Long John said:


> I asked the same but no answer:mecry:
> 
> Best regards
> 
> ...



If it fits E series then why wouldn't it?

MM


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

I am interested in one, HAA III natural.

Bill


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Yes, if it fits the Surefire E series it would fit the Aleph series. BTW, it's Aleph, not Alph.


----------



## dixemon (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*



arewethereyetdad said:


> Yes, if it fits the Surefire E series it would fit the Aleph series. BTW, it's Aleph, not Alph.


----------



## PEU (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

I just finished this photo assembly, I tried to keep proportions as tight as possible:







Thats the pinneaple with an aleph1 head and a Mcgizmo tailcap. It looks cool IMHO. 

I will let this drawing in my desk for a couple of days so I can fine tune it, its not good to do a full design all at once  I want to do something about how the pineapple curves finish at the bottom of the body.


Pablo


----------



## tino_ale (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

I think it looks pretty cool too!

I'm still impressed to see the interrested that you and your offerings are rising, PEU. You've GOT to get into the titanium thing!! Seriously. If you start some titanium aleph parts runs, you are going to meet a huge demand, IMO. My most wanted lights at the moment are : Ti aleph1 or Ti aleph2 and the 27LT in titanium too. I'm pretty sure I would NOT be alone jumping on those lights!

Great job anyway!


----------



## ShortArc (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

I would be interested in one HA3 NAT.


----------



## bobbo (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Please put me on your list for 2 x HA-Nat :thumbsup: 

Thanks


----------



## seattlite (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*



PEU said:


> I just finished this photo assembly, I tried to keep proportions as tight as possible:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As I mentioned previously, the A3 head would make it look like a minature "porky"-KT4 combo!!! NICE!!! Better stock up on the A1/A3 heads.


----------



## OldGreyGuy (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*



seattlite said:


> Better stock up on the A1/A3 heads.


Sounds like we need someone to resurrect the Aleph A1 & A3 head production line. This project could kick off a whole set of demands for more LE, parts, etc.


----------



## Radio (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*


----------



## karlthev (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Put me down......  


Karl


----------



## DFiorentino (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Ok, sign me up as interested in (1) natural and (1) bare aluminum if its an option.


-DF


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Sorry Radio, should be 1 black, one HA NAT for me.

Thanks,
-LT


----------



## Stillphoto (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

One each of the natural and the bare alum please!


----------



## Norm (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

I've resisted since this thread started, but you've worn me down.
One of the natural please!

Norm


----------



## Norm (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Would it be possible to do a group buy on the parts necessary to complete this light?


----------



## PEU (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Today I went to the CNC shop again to see how the crenelated bezel is going (the daily shameless plug ) and we spend most of the time talking about this pineapple body, they said is a challenge for them since they never did something similar, but they are confident and willing to do it 

We also discussed the posibility of making a couple of prototypes, to know beforehand where the difficulties may appear.

I'm happy.


Pablo


----------



## dirkp (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

to the both i got , one bare alum please!


----------



## blitzlicht65 (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

One NAT-HA and one black for me.

Thanks.

Dirk


----------



## Stillphoto (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Well as long as they vow to never do this again AFTER they finish the run of them, we should be in luck haha...Kidding, don't want to burn and bridges, especially if the shop is already in tune with your madness. 

I would imagine this body style is a bit of a ***** to get right. Maybe PK can send some of his guys out your way to help. As long as they bring him back some exotic ribs that he can't get out here.


----------



## PEU (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*



Stillphoto said:


> Well as long as they vow to never do this again AFTER they finish the run of them, we should be in luck haha...Kidding, don't want to burn and bridges, especially if the shop is already in tune with your madness.
> 
> I would imagine this body style is a bit of a ***** to get right. Maybe PK can send some of his guys out your way to help. As long as they bring him back some exotic ribs that he can't get out here.



I would certainly invite PK for a royal Argentine Barbeque if he visits my country, but first I need to say hi, since I never meet or crossed a single mail line with him 







This is what we call a small barbecue :nana:


Pablo


----------



## Death's Head (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

I now I am new here, but a few members who know me here can vouch for me. Please put me down for 1 HA-III in natural please. Thanks!


----------



## Cliffnopus (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Wow, just saw this thread. I'm in for two aluminum, in HA 3 Nat.

Hey DH, good to see you here. (Badgerboy)

Cliff


----------



## Robban (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

If the KL4 head hadn't looked quite so out of place I'd be all over this one. Still, I have to give props for doing this, it looks great.


----------



## Topper (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

A matching E2C adapter would be nice. Do you have a rough time frame as to when they will be ready? How soon do you need the money (is this a pre-pay)
I am very interested so please put me down for 1 HA3-NAT.   
Topper


----------



## greenLED (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

PEU, PK is an *awesome* guy. You should come to the next SHOT Show and meet him (give him a "Pineapple" while you're at it.) 

Oh, and Death's Head is an outstanding member from EDCF. I see we've been successful at converting him to the "light side". :nana:


----------



## Topper (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Oops, I should have vouched for Deaths Head myself, if you need a Kydex sheath for something give him shout and he might can fix you up.
Topper


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Removed...

Waay out of proportion.


Sorry


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

I suck,


I know,it gives some idea of how it will look.




Benny


----------



## Radio (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*


----------



## PEU (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

more simulations:

aleph1 head





aleph3 head





 


Pablo


----------



## LiteFan (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Officially put me down for 1 HA3 Natural


----------



## Cliffnopus (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Cool simulations Pablo. Now all that's needed is a heavily crenalated bezel.

Cliff


----------



## LiteFan (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

deleted


----------



## LiteFan (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Possible a double post but I cannot find my reply.


Im in for 1 HA3 Natural


----------



## katsujinken (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Really nice work! I'm in too for one HA3 @ the $50-70 price.


----------



## daywalker (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

I just saw that list and did not find myself as posted in #31. Please "radio" put me on that list for a HA III.

Thanks:rock:


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*


----------



## frisco (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*



Cliffnopus said:


> Cool simulations Pablo. Now all that's needed is a heavily crenalated bezel.
> 
> Cliff



I was thinking the same thing !!!!!

Pablo.... think you can do some simulations with E2D parts and E2E parts?

Thanks, frisco


----------



## frisco (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Radio....

Please put me down for: 2 HAlll Nat. and 2 HA Blk.

Total 4 pieces

frisco


----------



## JanCPF (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Argh! I can't see that Aleph3 picture.

This may be the picture that pushes me over the fence. Please help :candle:

Jan


----------



## Geologist (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

I am in for one - most likely black depenging on final cost, other matching parts availability, etc.....

THanks - looks sharp!


----------



## cmacclel (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

I'd be in for 1 each plus a bare aluminum if available.

Mac


----------



## Long John (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*



JanCPF said:


> Argh! I can't see that Aleph3 picture.
> 
> This may be the picture that pushes me over the fence. Please help :candle:
> 
> Jan



Yes, where is the picture?:huh2:

Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## PEU (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Here are the simulations using other photo hosting:







Pablo


----------



## Long John (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Thank you very much Pablo:goodjob:

This looks great.

What's about the ID of the body? Fits protected RCR123 cells from AW?

:thanks:


Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## sato (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Please remove me from the interest list.
Very sorry.

sato


----------



## ouchmyfinger (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

The only problem with these is the head. It looks ok with Aleph heads, but they are no longer available. 

Methinks this should be done as a whole light, Pablo!


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

It should look good with the KL3 both new style and old style.
The KL5 comes to mind too.


And there is always the KL2 head.



All will need the E2C adapter though.




Benny


----------



## Radio (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*


----------



## rscanady (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Radio,
Please change my 1 black to Bare Aluminum (for use with my Bare Al Aleph1), thanks

Ryan


----------



## Jack4369 (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

1 HA III Nat and 1 black ! 
Thanks
Jack


----------



## London Lad (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Hi,

Put me down for 1 x black and 1 x nat please.

BTW I would be happy to pay for a Ti version at 3 x aluminum if you made them


----------



## Miciobigio (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Hi,

i'm on the list for 1 HA-Nat , please *put me in also for 1 Ha-Black !!!* Thanks.

( *1* Nat *and* *1* Black for me *!! *)


:goodjob:


----------



## Stillphoto (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

I would have to agree with London Lad on the ti...at 3x the price of the other bodies, I'd be game...now if I could just get the ti aleph 1 styled head


----------



## cd-card-biz (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

1 HA III Nat and 1 HA III Black please!

Bill


----------



## KDOG3 (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Man, these look awesome! Can't afford one right now but if I had my choice I'd get the Black HA then throw a black HA KL1 head on it and a E2D tailcap....


----------



## PEU (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series Titanium too?*

Im doing my research for titanium, that metal is pretty expensive, now I clearly understand why other builders charge so much for it...

Im not sure if 3x is enough, more like 4x 

Anyway, post interest I will help radio to add another column in the spreadsheet...

Thanks for all the interest and nice comments!


Pablo


----------



## aosty (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series Titanium too?*

I'm interested depending on price. At 3-4x the $50-70 cost... that's a wide range of $150-$280.  

Looks like it's going to be a fun project.... thanks for letting us in.




PEU said:


> Im doing my research for titanium, that metal is pretty expensive, now I clearly understand why other builders charge so much for it...
> 
> Im not sure if 3x is enough, more like 4x
> 
> ...


----------



## Josey (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

My Pila 168A (18650) is actually 18.415 mm, so your problem becomes even worse. I love this design, and I would love it more in 18650. I'm not sure how the U2 makes this battery work. It looks like there is a little flare out at that end of the tube that allows the o-ring to sit on a larger mating area on the just above the head threads. 

Josey


----------



## PEU (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series Titanium too?*

you are 100% correct Aosty, the range is very wide, but I don't want to create false expectations, is not only the material that is expensive, the machining is more expensive too... I hope you will understand.


Pablo


----------



## billybright (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Look'n-good! ...I'm interested in one

Edit: HAIII-Natural finish


----------



## Radio (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*


----------



## dirkp (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

i'm in for 1 titanium


----------



## Manzerick (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

1 x HAIII nat for me when available


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Add one titanium to my order. Thanks!


----------



## Nell (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

One HA3 Nat. please. Looks super.


----------



## Norm (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Where would most people be sourcing parts to complete this light? Do you have an E series light that you will be using parts from? Is there somewhere I can purchase a tail cap and head without buying a complete light? I've just started wondering whether this project is practical for me as I would have to purchase all the parts to complete the project.


----------



## schiesz (Aug 26, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Norm,

lighthound.com

Also, check out our BST forums.

schiesz


----------



## rscanady (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Radio,

I am sorry for the confusion, mine should be 1 Bare Aluminum and 1 HAIII, thank you.


Ryan


----------



## Norm (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Thanks schiesz, I really didn't want to drop out of the purchase I am starting to see the possibilities, it should be a light worth having the possiblilities seem endless.
What do y'all think I should be looking for in parts? I would like to start gathing the bits now to spead the expense.
Norm


----------



## Vifam (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

I'm in for 1 HA III Nat.
Thanks,


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

COOL !
Put me down for one in black !
bernie


----------



## Kiessling (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Maybe two depending on fnal price ...


----------



## PEU (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

After I ship all the bezels on monday, my mission in life  will be making one or two prototypes in aluminium, I will do the lathe turnable shape, and then hand this parts to the cnc shop so they can do the milling.

Pablo


----------



## RA40 (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*



OldGreyGuy said:


> Sounds like we need someone to resurrect the Aleph A1 & A3 head production line. This project could kick off a whole set of demands for more LE, parts, etc.



Agreed.
While the SF heads are fine, a body such as this deserves so more IMO.


----------



## PEU (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*



RA40 said:


> Agreed.
> While the SF heads are fine, a body such as this deserves so more IMO.



Im doing some sketches, but I wont be able to do a complete flashlight all at once sorry.

I posted this more than a year ago:

I have this team for the whole NEOCA Flashlights family:

CAD Design: One Person
PIC Programming: One Person
Prototyping: One Person
Beta Testing: One Person
Quality Assurance: One Person
Assembly Line: One Person
Management: One Person
Marketing: One Person
Contractor Control: One Person
Sales: One Person
PR: One person

Total in team: One person... 


That being said, I like to go the safe path, I will make a head and a tailcap [hype mode on] I have a really original idea for a tailcap [hype mode off] but they will start seeing the light after I finish this pineapple body. I hope you all will understand.


Pablo


----------



## OldGreyGuy (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*



PEU said:


> <snip>...That being said, I like to go the safe path, I will make a head and a tailcap [hype mode on] I have a really original idea for a tailcap [hype mode off] but they will start seeing the light after I finish this pineapple body. I hope you all will understand.


Interesting, I have my own plan for this body, so to make this happen as well as being prepared for future design events I may need an extra one?

Please raise my interest from 1 Nat to 2 Nat.


----------



## steveH (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

This is so cool that you can put me down for 1 HA3 Natural...and I don't have a single tailcap or head that will fit it, at this time.


----------



## TxTroubleMaker (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

I'm down for at least one in the HA NAT. finish.


----------



## beefy6969 (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Put me on the list for (1) HAIII NATURAL


----------



## frisco (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Hey Radio,

Can you please update my order to: 2-HAlll nat. 1-HA Black 1-Bare Aluminum

Thanks, frisco


----------



## LED Zeppelin (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

I'm in for 2-3, one each of black and nat, Ti price dependent.


----------



## hotbeam (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Very nice PEU!


----------



## Radio (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*


----------



## jeffb (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

I'm in for 1 ea Black and HaNat and a "bare" AL if possible??

Thanks,

jeffb


----------



## PEU (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Today I spoke with the CNC Shop, we will make a sample on friday or saturday depending on their available time... Im counting seconds 

This proto wont be a full body we want to test how difficult is making the tapered pineapple.



Pablo


----------



## Death's Head (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Peu, PM sent!


----------



## jsr (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Looks kind of awkward to me when mated to the smaller heads. It'd be great if it fit a C/P/Z-series bezel. Still looking forward to see the prototypes.


----------



## Death's Head (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

OK, I'm taking the plunge. Please change mine from nat. HA-III to Ti.


----------



## RemingtonBPD (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

I am in for 1 HA, and price dependant 1 Ti


----------



## MSaxatilus (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

I think I'll need one of each!!

1xHA Nat
1xHA Blk
1xHA Ti

MSax


----------



## PEU (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Prototype Blueprints are ready:







Yeah, my laser printer have a problem...  


Pablo


----------



## tino_ale (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Great job PEU! Wow things go so fast with you  

I am interrested in one in Ti, depending on the price

edit : If I end up buying the Ti version, I will not have the Ha-nat and vice-versa. Sorry, that's my bad but won't have both for financial reasons. I guess someone will be happy to give a home to it.


----------



## StanTeate (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

I'd like one bare aluminum.
Stan Teate


----------



## karlthev (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

PEU, I'm with tino ale in that if the Ti version is "reasonable" (now what THAT might be?) I'll take a Ti instead of the HA natural. When will we know what these will cost?



Karl


----------



## PEU (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*



tino_ale said:


> Great job PEU! Wow things go so fast with you
> 
> I am interrested in one in Ti, depending on the price
> 
> edit : If I end up buying the Ti version, I will not have the Ha-nat and vice-versa. Sorry, that's my bad but won't have both for financial reasons. I guess someone will be happy to give a home to it.



I try to streamline the process, so when it starts it finishes fast, so is a win-win situation for all the parties involved.

Regarding the TI body pricing, I won't be able to tell before we (the CNC guys & me) do the pineapple shape prototype, after doing that we will try the same shape in stainless steel and after that if everything goes smooth, we will try the titanium body. If you put presure on me I guess I could narrow to $200~$250 but as I said, there are many tests needed to be done before I can settle on a final price.

On the monetary side of this project, Im thinking on taking a small percentage of the final prices as a "design fee" towards the total of the units purchased by each one of you, this is to abide to the paypal rules that clearly forbids pre-payments but allow selling a design. If you guys have a better idea on this issue, Im all ears.


Pablo


----------



## tino_ale (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

No wish to put pressure on you. Sounds like a plan to me!


----------



## karlthev (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Agreed, a plan.


Karl


----------



## vandrecken (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Please add me in - interested in one HA nat and possibly one HA black

thanks,
Vandrecken


----------



## MSaxatilus (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*



> If you put presure on me I guess I could narrow to $200~$250 but as I said, there are many tests needed to be done before I can settle on a final price.


 
Hmmm..... at that price, I unfortunately might drop out of the Ti list. Just a HA-Nat and HA-Blk for me please.

MSax


----------



## K-T (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

I am waiting on the final body but am interested in one HA or BK cannot decide. 

_edit: maybe make it accept the thick LiIon cells? _


----------



## Radio (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*


----------



## Topper (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*



PEU said:


> I try to streamline the process, so when it starts it finishes fast, so is a win-win situation for all the parties involved.
> 
> Regarding the TI body pricing, I won't be able to tell before we (the CNC guys & me) do the pineapple shape prototype, after doing that we will try the same shape in stainless steel and after that if everything goes smooth, we will try the titanium body. If you put presure on me I guess I could narrow to $200~$250 but as I said, there are many tests needed to be done before I can settle on a final price.
> 
> ...



OK, on the money side of this. I don't care you just need to let me know how much and when and the proper PP addy as well as the CC option. If I need to make two payments to help you comply with PP rules I can do that just let me know cuz I want one.
Topper


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

What Topper said... :thumbsup:


WP


----------



## RemingtonBPD (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

I would love to say I would be in on the Ti, but at that price I would probably be changing mine to Bare Al...I need to save some money towards other lights.


----------



## PEU (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Guys, as I said, I have no clue on how much I will charge for the TI versions, there are tests needed to be done, as soon as I know the results I will set a definitive price, it may even be a nice surprise for you and for me 


Pablo


----------



## Death's Head (Aug 31, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

I have a friend who is not part of CPF who would like one. So put me down for one more in Ti please. Thanks again!


----------



## NotRegulated (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

I want one HA Nat please.


----------



## PEU (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Just to keep you guys entertained, the prototype shape is being done as I type this, in the meantime I purchased a couple of Mc 27L reflectors and a McClickie so you may have an idea on what Im thinking to do after I finish with these bodies 

Have a nice weekend (long weekend for USA readers)


Pablo


----------



## dirkp (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*



PEU said:


> ...................have an idea on what Im thinking to do after I finish with these bodies
> Pablo


 
thinking about a few cool TI heads for this or aleph lights .
or make a design for a complete TI light with a cool head, cool clicky and a 1x123 and 2x123 tube. all in a pouch as a set .


----------



## WS6mro (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series compatible body.*

Wow! Nice work. Can't wait to see how these come out.

Put me down for one Ha Nat and one Black.

Thanks,
-Matt


----------



## PEU (Sep 2, 2006)

*The Pineapple, 1st prototype*

I just returned from the CNC shop where we tested the pineapple shape, keep in mind this test was just for the shape, no inner tube, no threads, no fins, just the shape, hope you guys like it:



















 



Pablo


----------



## aosty (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. 1st Proto!!*


----------



## ouchmyfinger (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. 1st Proto!!*

looks awesome pablo!

are they going to be able to do curves, like in your design? the curves are really what make it a pineapple instead of a porcupine.


----------



## dirkp (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. 1st Proto!!*

:thumbsup:  :rock:


----------



## DFiorentino (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. 1st Proto!!*

AWESOME! :goodjob:

I really like the Proto 1 grooving. I prefer how they come to a point at each end as opposed to the swoops/hoops like the one in your sig.

-DF


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. 1st Proto!!*



DFiorentino said:


> AWESOME! :goodjob:
> 
> I really like the Proto 1 grooving. I prefer how they come to a point at each end as opposed to the swoops/hoops like the one in your sig.
> 
> -DF



I agree. The proto design is beautiful! :twothumbs


----------



## PEU (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. 1st Proto!!*

When I draw, I need to contemplate the part for a couple of days, sometimes I still like it, sometimes I modify it a little.

Regarding this 1st metallic proto, I do like how it looks on the smaller diameter part of the taper, since the original looked like an old skirt  but I have mixed emotions about the other side, I think the bigger diameter end looks better as it was designed in CAD.

But again, I will have a better opinion in a couple of days. In the meantime, I would like to read comments, they are welcome!


Pablo


----------



## Miciobigio (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. 1st Proto!!*



PEU said:


> When I draw, I need to contemplate the part for a couple of days, sometimes I still like it, sometimes I modify it a little.
> 
> Regarding this 1st metallic proto, I do like how it looks on the smaller diameter part of the taper, since the original looked like an old skirt  but I have mixed emotions about the other side, I think the bigger diameter end looks better as it was designed in CAD.
> 
> ...


 
Pablo ,

The proto is OUTSTANDING !!!
But i agree with you , the bigger diameter end looks even better in your CAD model .


----------



## Cliffnopus (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. 1st Proto!!*




*Excellent.......*

*Cliff*


----------



## beefy6969 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. 1st Proto!!*

I'd kiss your feet if you can make a strike bezel too!


----------



## RemingtonBPD (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. 1st Proto!!*

Looking good Pablo...I would definately be in for a bare Al one and a HA one.


----------



## frisco (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. 1st Proto!!*



beefy6969 said:


> I'd kiss your feet if you can make a strike bezel too!




Ahhhhh...... I'm not into the feet kissing thing......But a Very Aggressive Strike Bezel would be the "Icing on the cake!"

frisco


----------



## Loomy (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. 1st Proto!!*

Looks sweet, I too approve of the pointed ends rather than the loopy ones. 

I wonder if the awesomeness of the body would be increased if it was knurled before the pineapple cuts were made?

Comments on either end of your CAD design: Fins for heatsinking are good, but if they're too big they are a pain to clean, and LED flashlights really don't need huge fins on the body to cool down anyway. So think about only making the fins as deep as typically thermally required. On the tail end, the end of the Gladius looks good, I approve of the cross design. as long as something is sticking out for A) built in roll prevention and B) built in lanyard attachment and C) built in strike weaponization, I'm happy 8)


----------



## Radio (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. 1st Proto!!*


----------



## PEU (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. 1st Proto!!*



Loomy said:


> Looks sweet, I too approve of the pointed ends rather than the loopy ones.
> 
> I wonder if the awesomeness of the body would be increased if it was knurled before the pineapple cuts were made?
> 
> Comments on either end of your CAD design: Fins for heatsinking are good, but if they're too big they are a pain to clean, and LED flashlights really don't need huge fins on the body to cool down anyway. So think about only making the fins as deep as typically thermally required. On the tail end, the end of the Gladius looks good, I approve of the cross design. as long as something is sticking out for A) built in roll prevention and B) built in lanyard attachment and C) built in strike weaponization, I'm happy 8)



I've been asked this in private, knurling is normaly done in a parallel bar, I have no clue if its possible to knurl in a tapered bar, my educated guess would say its not posible, but I will ask the experienced CNC guys.

As I said before, its my idea to do a head for this body, but it will come after and not at the same time, a head is more complex since you need to make a light engine for it too. I purchased a couple of 27L Mc reflectors for this purpose.


Pablo


----------



## silversilvia (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. 1st Proto!!*

turns out the parts i have for this light will be in Nat, decided not to use the parts off my E2D like planned. can u change my black to Nat. i am no. 46 on the list. thanks

the prototype looks awesome. only thing i would prefer more is make the "scales" deeper like the porcupine. but its probably good either way.


----------



## schiesz (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. 1st Proto!!*

If you could set a couple of heads on the end so we can see what they really look like one there, that would be fantastic!

Nice job!

schiesz


----------



## H22A (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. 1st Proto!!*

VERY NICE!!! Pineapple head with 27L to go with that nice looking body will be awesome.


----------



## tino_ale (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. 1st Proto!!*

I'm SOLD !!

I agree on the pineaple design : it looks even better this way than the CAD design, IMO. Love it!

Now about the 27L head...   Bring it'on !!


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. 1st Proto!!*

I like it,


But i feel that the Body/Grooves should be a little more agressive.
Maybe deeper cuts,sharper knuckles.
More like the L6 Porky body.



What do i know 




Benny


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. 1st Proto!!*



MorpheusT1 said:


> I like it,
> 
> 
> But i feel that the Body/Grooves should be a little more agressive.
> ...



Nah, Benny, you're all wrong. It's PERFECT!  :nana:


----------



## Manzerick (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. 1st Proto!!*

Please add a Nat HAIII head to my order of one body :lolsign:


----------



## seattlite (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. 1st Proto!!*



MorpheusT1 said:


> I like it,
> 
> 
> But i feel that the Body/Grooves should be a little more agressive.
> ...



The deeper cuts in the L6P body are very uncomfortable with un-gloved hands. The shallower cuts on the pineapple are enough to make the body distinctive, while allowing one to comfortably grip it with un-gloved hands.

The fins on the upper part if the L6P match up perfectly wth the fins on the KT4 and L6. Since there are not many finned E-Series heads, maybe a fin-less pineapple body would look better?


----------



## beefy6969 (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. 1st Proto!!*

Grooves on the prototype needs to be deeper please. The CAM design had deeper grooves.

I love the look of the Porcupine. It screams unique. If I wanted a knurled body, I can do that myself. This Pineapple should definitely have deeper cuts. Its not ment to be a EDC, but a showpiece.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. 1st Proto!!*

Screw comfortable,



I want my hand to hurt when i pick this beuty up.






Benny


----------



## London Lad (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. 1st Proto!!*

Yes, big grooves please, lots of pain


----------



## Kryosphinx (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. 1st Proto!!*

You have to keep in mind that the scale of this body is much smaller than that of the L6 body. It may not be physically possible to make grooves any deeper. The thick end of the L6 body is significantly thicker than that of Peu's body. That allows them to make the grooves much deeper.

You can kinda see what I'm getting at here, although it's not drawn to scale at all.


----------



## 270winchester (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. 1st Proto!!*

hey Pablo, can you put me down for a HA-NAT? Looks great!!!

would it be able to fit a pila 168s/600s? it's the same dimension as the 17670 I believe.


----------



## Loomy (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. 1st Proto!!*

The depth of the grooves is determined by how much grip is required because of the lack of knurling. And obviously the body is designed for use with gloves. So given these requirements, unless the grooves need to be deeper, they shouldn't be deeper. It weakens the body or requires the body to be larger, and it makes it less practical to use with ungloved hands. To my eyes the groove depth looks fine as it is.


----------



## seattlite (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. 1st Proto!!*

Just curious. For those of you who would like the deeper cuts, have you ever handled the L6P?


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. 1st Proto!!*



seattlite said:


> Just curious. For those of you who would like the deeper cuts, have you ever handled the L6P?




Never had the opertunity,
But i will someday 


The reason why i want this Body is just that.I want something just as agressive as the Porky body,and i dont care if i have to use gloves to use it.



Yep im weird,
Benny


----------



## vandrecken (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. 1st Proto!!*

OK - a lot of this will be about aesthetics so there won't be any right or wrong, just different tastes. 

What I like about the L6 porcupine that inspired this project are the curves in the body - first the "vase" like shape of the overall body, then the way that the grooves sweep in and out, tapering away to nothing at the ends.

In a straight tapered body like Peu's developing I'd see the depth of the grooves being uniform everywhere. I still much prefer the curved pattern of the v2 pineapple renderings to the straight lines and pointed ends of the first prototype but these stuff like the width and depth of grooves needs to be seen in the flesh as part of the design evolution so BRILLIANT START ! and thanks for letting us see the pics 

Just a thought - CAD / CAM presumably could allow the groove(s) to be designed and machined as an endless pattern. I wonder if one of the more complicated lissajous figures (see http://mathworld.wolfram.com/LissajousCurve.html for some examples ) would work on a tapered body ?

cheers,


----------



## PEU (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. 1st Proto!!*



> Just a thought - CAD / CAM presumably could allow the groove(s) to be designed and machined as an endless pattern.


This part is not made by CAM, its human g-coded 



> You have to keep in mind that the scale of this body is much smaller than that of the L6 body. It may not be physically possible to make grooves any deeper. The thick end of the L6 body is significantly thicker than that of Peu's body. That allows them to make the grooves much deeper.


*BINGO !*

look at this cut view, and you will understand why is not possible to make deeper grooves:







as you can see, the bottom part of the grooved taper is only 1.18mm

I left it around that number because is slightly larger than the thinnest part of an E-series compatible body: the oring placeholder.

Tomorrow I will ask the CNC shop if they can make the curves at the top of the pineapple to see how it looks. I hope they have time 


Pablo


----------



## PEU (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. 1st Proto!!*

Forgot to post this:

http://peu.net/mods/pineapple12.avi (divx 4mb)

You can hear me talking with the CNC machinist about non related topics 


Pablo


----------



## wquiles (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. 1st Proto!!*

That first part and the movie are totally cool 

Will


----------



## seattlite (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. 1st Proto!!*



MorpheusT1 said:


> *Never had the opertunity,
> But i will someday*
> 
> 
> ...



Someday is today I see. :thumbsup:


----------



## K-T (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. 1st Proto!!*

I don't know what the original wall thickness is on the lights neither do I have any experience or knowledge on materials but isn't 1mm a bit small? :shrug:


----------



## PEU (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. 1st Proto!!*

All E-series bodies have this thickness at the bottom oring placeholder, 1mm in a round body is not too small, less than 1mm I would agree with you 


Pablo


----------



## PEU (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. 2nd Proto!!*

Here is the new prototype, now I need to make up my mind on which one to produce 










and here they are side to side:







Pablo


----------



## DFiorentino (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. Second Proto!!*

Personally, I still prefer proto 1. But honestly, both are such wonderfully unique creations that whatever you decide will be fine with me. 

-DF


----------



## Topper (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. Second Proto!!*

I lean towards Proto 2.. may be just because I saw it first in your drawings ?.However either one you pick will be fine with me.
Topper


----------



## Nell (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. Second Proto!!*

I prefer the prototype 1. It looks a little more raw with the pointed corners rather than the rounded machined grooves.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. Second Proto!!*

I lean toward proto 1.

Bill


----------



## rscanady (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. Second Proto!!*

I prefer #1 myself I just like the flaring at the end a bit more.

Ryan


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. Second Proto!!*

I like the looks of proto 2 myself. The rounded curves just seem more refined to me.


----------



## Hogokansatsukan (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. Second Proto!!*

I like the looks of proto 2 myself. The rounded curves just seem more refined to me.


----------



## Cliffnopus (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. Second Proto!!*

I prefer Proto # 1. Still looks the best to me.  


Cliff


----------



## Loomy (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. Second Proto!!*

Proto 2 looks more complete because of the straighter edge produced. The reason why I didn't like the CAD design is no longer present -- the curves were more circular and sissy looking in the CAD design. But the proto 2 looks pretty good


----------



## wquiles (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. Second Proto!!*

I am not looking to buy one, but I like proto #1 better :rock: 

Will


----------



## Miciobigio (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. Second Proto!!*

My vote is for proto 2 !


----------



## OldGreyGuy (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. Second Proto!!*

Proto 2.


----------



## Norm (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. Second Proto!!*

Proto 2 for me, I like the curves. It makes it a bit more uniqe, proto 1 just looks like a cross hatch.
Norm


----------



## H22A (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. Second Proto!!*

Definitely proto 2!


----------



## Stillphoto (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. Second Proto!!*

Safe to assume that the ends are still up in the air design-wise? Or would style 1 have the larger flare on the head end? I know these are just rough mock-ups at this point but figured I'd ask.


----------



## tino_ale (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. Second Proto!!*

My vote definetely goes to proto #1
Looks like the proto #1 vs proto #2 will be nice to watch! :touche:


----------



## gregw (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. Second Proto!!*

Very nice prototypes! :goodjob: Either style is fine by me, since they both look good.

Just a suggestion... Is there any way to put in three small vertical slots for tritiums, either at the head or tail end of the body? It just makes it so much easier to find in the dark...


----------



## flex76italy (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. Second Proto!!*

Proto 2 :goodjob:


----------



## PEU (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. Second Proto!!*



gregw said:


> Very nice prototypes! :goodjob: Either style is fine by me, since they both look good.
> 
> Just a suggestion... Is there any way to put in three small vertical slots for tritiums, either at the head or tail end of the body? It just makes it so much easier to find in the dark...



you mind reader  








Pablo


----------



## Miciobigio (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. Second Proto!!*



PEU said:


> you mind reader
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

:rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :rock: :goodjob:


----------



## silversilvia (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. Second Proto!!*

i like no. 1


----------



## blitzlicht65 (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. Second Proto!!*

I prefer the proto 1. 


Dirk


----------



## Cliffnopus (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. Second Proto!!*

Whoa..... Love the trit slots !!

Cliff


----------



## bombelman (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. 1st Proto!!*

I'm not on the list, but I do like the "loopy" Pinapple


----------



## dirkp (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. Second Proto!!*

i prefer the proto #2 


the tri slots sre awesome . i love them !!!!:rock: :rock:


----------



## OldGreyGuy (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. Second Proto!!*

I've already indicated my preference for prototype 2 so to do so again would be wrong, but I do like that version with the slots for Tritium vials.

Great job


----------



## Topper (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. Second Proto!!*

My guess is slots will be there no matter which way Pablo goes as to the Proto 1 vs. 2 
Topper


----------



## bennytheblade (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. Second Proto!!*

#2 but Im in for either.


----------



## Radio (Sep 5, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. Second Proto!!*


----------



## gregw (Sep 6, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. Second Proto!!*



PEU said:


> you mind reader
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:laughing: :laughing: Very nice tritium slots!! :goodjob:


----------



## Raden (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. Second Proto!!*

Put me down for 2 in HA


----------



## malcontent (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. Second Proto!!*

1 in HA3 Black please.


----------



## beefy6969 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. Second Proto!!*

Is the Tritium slots an added value?

Or does it cost extra?


----------



## jarris50 (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. Second Proto!!*

Please add me to the list. I would like mine in bare aluminum


----------



## PEU (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. Second Proto!!*



beefy6969 said:


> Is the Tritium slots an added value?
> 
> Or does it cost extra?



The tritium slots are an added value to the original design. 

Today I can say that the price for the pineapple body in aluminium, hard annodized or bare, will be $70 + $7 shipping for each unit. Bare units will ship at least one week earlier than annodized units.

The CNC lathe is being programmed as I write this and I still need to decide on which shape to use 1 or 2, my preference goes towards number 2 because it makes the pineapple body look like a pineapple 

As I did on my previous sale (tritium bezels) I decided to take no prepayments, these will be sold as soon as they are ready, people in the interest list will have a one week priority over people in the waiting list. I plan to do for this interest list 300 units. I still need to quote the titanium bodies, but I will anounce that price soon, and against what I posted before, the price will be under $200, not sure how under yet 


more updates as they develop.


Pablo


----------



## Norm (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*

I think proto 2 is the way to go, it is far closer to the original design that had people excited in the first place. It is a lot more finished look, proto 1 looks exactly like a first atempt, proto 2 looks like a finished and fully developed product. I'd would like to see the curves on both ends, as shown in the trit picture, it looks far more balanced to have the same curves at each end.




Norm


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*

Black one for me please! With trit slots!


----------



## VWDr (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*

definitely interested. looks great.


----------



## Dizney (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*

(3) HA please....thanks!


----------



## Dizney (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*

(3) HA3 please....thanks!


----------



## Dizney (Sep 7, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*

Oops


----------



## K-T (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*

Will the bore be large enough to accept thick 17650 or even 18650 LiIon cells?


----------



## Tritium (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*



K-T said:


> Will the bore be large enough to accept thick 17650 or even 18650 LiIon cells?


 
See post #29 for the answer.

Thurmond


----------



## tino_ale (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*

Good news Peu!
:rock:


----------



## Mister T (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*

Hi,

I'm interested in one body in HA-NAT. Unfortunately, I made a bad experience with another custom body ("Balrog"), that was a very pale gray and nowhere near the dark gray color of a Surefire. Do you plan to do anodizing samples?

Regards,
Timo


----------



## K-T (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*



Tritium said:


> See post #29 for the answer.
> 
> Thurmond




thanks, must have missed that.


----------



## ShortArc (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*

I would be interested in the tritium slot version (natural, as previously posted). Also put me down for one Ti with tritium slots. Thanks.


----------



## Sigman (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*

Unfortunately I need to back out of this purchase...Please remove me from the list...:thanks:


----------



## Radio (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*


----------



## Loomy (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*

I've very rarely seen mention of coatings for titanium alloy. Only once or twice in my googlings. Was there any thought to a fancy coating for the Ti pineapple, ala TiN/TiAlN/AlTiN?


----------



## Xrunner (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*

Please put me down for one in HA... let me have a talk with my E-series Surefires and let you know if it will be natural or black.  Thanks


----------



## Regentag (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*

Ok, I fold.

1 Black HA
1 Bare Aluminum
1 Titanium when avail.

Cheers,


----------



## glockboy (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*

Radio
Please remove me.
thanks


----------



## benyosh (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*

Interested in 1ea HA.


----------



## BugOutGear_USA (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*

These came out different than I thought. Please remove me.

Thanks,
Flavio


----------



## steveH (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*

Just to clarify, the "Nat" variety is HA, not just bare aluminum, correct? I suppose I wasn't too clear on that. If, in fact, the "Nat" is bare aluminum, please change my choice to a black body. Matter of fact, please change mine to a black body, anyway. When I locate and assemble the other necessary components, they will all be black, huh?

As far as which proto is most appealing, I lean toward #1 myself. I like the look and perceived tactile feedback that the "waist" (taper) will lend to the light. But as many others said, either one will be great.


----------



## Raden (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*

*Other needs have come up... please remove me from the list.... my deepest appologies*


----------



## PEU (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*

Update: Just to let you know the carbide end mills and ball mills needed to run this project are being purchased. These mills here in Argentina are uber expensive, so Im buying them in USA 

Some items already purchased: 8mm endmill 1/4" ball mill 5/16" ball mill



Pablo


----------



## BladeZealot (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*

Please change my interest to one Ti and one black only.

thanks


----------



## flex76italy (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*

Hi, please remove me from the list.

Thanks.


----------



## Radio (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*


----------



## steveH (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*

Radio, not to be a pain in the hindquarters, but I never did get an answer on whether or not the "Nat" is a khaki-colored coating or simply bare aluminum. I'm probably just naive on this point, but it's really not clear to me, so I thought I would ask. Personally, I appreciate you trying to keep up with the changing desires of the folks here. I see that there is now an "Alu" category, which I assume is the bare aluminum...I guess as opposed to the "Nat," eh? I'm sort of new to this flashlight game, so I'm trying to learn. Thanks.


----------



## silversilvia (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*

please change my 1 Black to 1 Nat please. no 46 on the list thanks


----------



## PEU (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*



steveH said:


> Radio, not to be a pain in the hindquarters, but I never did get an answer on whether or not the "Nat" is a khaki-colored coating or simply bare aluminum. I'm probably just naive on this point, but it's really not clear to me, so I thought I would ask. Personally, I appreciate you trying to keep up with the changing desires of the folks here. I see that there is now an "Alu" category, which I assume is the bare aluminum...I guess as opposed to the "Nat," eh? I'm sort of new to this flashlight game, so I'm trying to learn. Thanks.




Nat refers to Hard annodized coating without any coloring process, and its color resembles a dark grey/dark olive depending on the aluminum alloy used.

I hope you now understand, but if not feel free to ask 


Pablo


----------



## steveH (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*

Thank you, sir. I believe that I'll stick with the black in hopes of the components being the same color. :tu


----------



## tino_ale (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*

Bad news for me, I have some other non flashlight things that need my cash  

It's not that I don't like this body, but I will not be able to afford it in the very near future. Please remove me from the list :sweat:


----------



## Mirage_Man (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*

Please remove my order for the natural. I still want the bare aluminum though.

MM


----------



## RCatR (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*

PM Sent


----------



## Tritium (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*

What would look really cool is if my HD-45 head could be adapted to this tube.

Thurmond


----------



## Kiessling (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*

If still possible, please change my order form 2xBlack to 1xBlack and 1xTi,thanx 
bernie


----------



## dirkp (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*

please change my order to :


1 black
1 natural
1 titan 

*no bare alu* 
many thx


----------



## billybright (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*

Radio, please change mine to: 1x Ti & 1x HA-Natural


Thanks!


----------



## Lurveleven (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*

Please remove me from the list (I'm #24).

Sigbjoern


----------



## dirkp (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*

I'm on the list 2x

#6 and # 63. please remove # 63


----------



## karlthev (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*

Please change my wants to one black and one Ti!!!!!! Gotta get that Ti it seems!!

Karl


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*

Please Change my interest to:
One Bare Al
One Ha black
One ha Nat


Benny


----------



## Topper (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*

Radio, thanks for keeping up with this.
PEU, do I get a prize for not changing my order?????  
Topper


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*

 How much is the Ti one gonna be?


----------



## Radio (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*


----------



## StanTeate (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*

I don't see a number by my name. I would like one bare aluminum.Never mind, I was looking at the wrong column. Thank you.


----------



## shokunin (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*

Radio, I'd be in for 1 Ti and 1 HA Black.

Glenn


----------



## Stillphoto (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*

So Peu...
Those titanium bodies come with tritium at not extra cost right?  

I can dream can't I Peu? lol


----------



## PEU (Sep 24, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*

yes, they will come with tritium slots at no extra cost 


Pablo


----------



## Doug (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*

Count me interested :>


----------



## Doug (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*

Count me interested :>

2 Naturals
1 Black
0 Ti

This list was edited :>

Edited to remove Ti ! too much $ for me


----------



## Stillphoto (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*

I'll still take the Natural and Ti that I signed up for, but drop me from the bare one for now.Thanks!


----------



## grift (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*

PEU,

i was just wondering why the curves in the bottom by the tritium slots from the original cad drawings will not be in the final versions? im sure there is a just cause for you dropping them but IMHO those curves really added ALOT to the aesthetics of the tube. i REALLY REALLY wish we could talk you into keeping the curves in the final versions. i dont know about everyone else but id pay more to have the curves. 

dont get me wrong i like the prototypes alot, but it just seems the final version has a few small details left out that really did alot for the looks (fins at top, curves by trit slots mainly). again im sure there were issues that made you go w/the current 2 prototypes. im just wishing out loud and crossing fingers that the curves might be added.


----------



## PEU (Sep 26, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*



grift said:


> PEU,
> 
> i was just wondering why the curves in the bottom by the tritium slots from the original cad drawings will not be in the final versions? im sure there is a just cause for you dropping them but IMHO those curves really added ALOT to the aesthetics of the tube. i REALLY REALLY wish we could talk you into keeping the curves in the final versions. i dont know about everyone else but id pay more to have the curves.
> 
> dont get me wrong i like the prototypes alot, but it just seems the final version has a few small details left out that really did alot for the looks (fins at top, curves by trit slots mainly). again im sure there were issues that made you go w/the current 2 prototypes. im just wishing out loud and crossing fingers that the curves might be added.



There won't be curves at the bottom, there are 2 main reasons:

1) I dont like them, when I drawn the cad prototypes I spent many hours trying to simulate the body without these curves, obviously I failed  

2) and the second reason is that the milling there makes this part of the body the most fragile one with barely more than 1mm of metal, the way it was shown in the metal prototypes adds strenght.

I hope you understand.


Pablo


----------



## grift (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*



PEU said:


> There won't be curves at the bottom, there are 2 main reasons:
> 
> 1) I dont like them, when I drawn the cad prototypes I spent many hours trying to simulate the body without these curves, obviously I failed
> 
> ...


 
understood, and like i said the finished protos are nice. once these things are done im sure we are gonna see all kinds of sweet combinations of heads and tail caps.

until then


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*

Give me 1 black please.


----------



## PEU (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*

Last endmills and ball mills needed for the project are being received tomorrow.

I want to post a public thanks to David (4sevens) because he is receiving them for me in USA and consolidating all the shipments in one package to Argentina.

:thanks: 


Pablo


----------



## Dogliness (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*

I am in for 
1-Nat
1-Ti (if available)


----------



## StanTeate (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*

Taking payment soon?


----------



## PEU (Sep 29, 2006)

*The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRODUCTION STARTED ●*

UPDATE:

production started today, the lathes are turning pieces, but milling will be in about 7 days since the mills are being shipped today or tomorrow (thanks 4sevens!!!)

regarding payment, I will take it when units are ready to ship. 


Pablo


----------



## London Lad (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRODUCTION STARTED ●*

:goodjob:


----------



## steveH (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRODUCTION STARTED ●*

Thanks for the update!


----------



## Norm (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRODUCTION STARTED ●*

Woohooo :goodjob:


----------



## yaesumofo (Sep 30, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRODUCTION STARTED ●*

I want in for one please. HAIII Nat if possible.
Yaesumofo


----------



## grift (Sep 30, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRODUCTION STARTED ●*

im #8 on list. id like to switch one of my naturals to a Black please. so 1 NAT and 1 Black. might even get a Ti when final price is decided...


----------



## Cornkid (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRODUCTION STARTED ●*

Is there a chance of you coming out with this body with KL3 (new gen) compatible threads?
I think the new Kl3, with clickey on a black pineapple body would look NICE!!!

And i would definately order it, if available at any time.
-tom


----------



## cheapo (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRODUCTION STARTED ●*

a u2 compatible one would be off the hook.... especially cuz people have been looking for an 18650 body for it.

-David


----------



## Radio (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRODUCTION STARTED ●*


----------



## PEU (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRODUCTION STARTED ●*

UPDATE:

here are some pictures from the CNC shop:

First operation made on most of the bodies:






Prototype of second operation (without the tapered shape) to test both threads









Aleph1 head with the proto in action





Titanium for testing, lets hope everything goes OK 






Pablo


----------



## Tritium (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRODUCTION STARTED ●*

:goodjob:   

Thurmond


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRODUCTION STARTED ●*

:rock:


And i who thought you were laying on the lazyside due to the lack of posts.








Cant wait,
Benny


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRODUCTION STARTED ●*

Lookin' good Pablo! :goodjob:


----------



## PEU (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRODUCTION STARTED ●*



MorpheusT1 said:


> :rock:
> 
> And i who thought you were laying on the lazyside due to the lack of posts.
> 
> ...



Thanks Benny, let me repeat what I said some time ago, I dont like to be on the spotlight all the time (maybe a little ) you wont see me constantly hyping my threads.

Now that production really started to move, I will post more photos along the way

There is always a latin phrase available for every aspect of life, here is the one that applies to what I just said:

RES NON VERBA *




Pablo

* Facts not words


----------



## steveH (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRODUCTION STARTED ●*

Pretty cool! I don't know a thing about machining metal, so the step-by-step process in pictures is neat. Thanks!


----------



## Stillphoto (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRODUCTION STARTED ●*

Time for me to fully engage my pain in the rear status....I'd like to change my naty HA to a black HA...to go with the aleph 1 head I just got in the auction.


----------



## PEU (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● TI is a GO!!!!! ●*

*UPDATE:*

Titanium tests were succesfull !!! first machining operation done on alu bodies were done on TI without a hitch

if you are in doubt about ordering one is now or now  

price for the TI units is $200+$7 shipping


Pablo


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● TI is a GO!!!!! ●*

Now or now? :laughing: 

Come on, Pablo, you said it'd be under $200! How 'bout at LEAST making it $199 + $7 shipping? :naughty: :lolsign:


----------



## blahblahblah (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● TI is a GO!!!!! ●*



arewethereyetdad said:


> Now or now? :laughing:
> 
> Come on, Pablo, you said it'd be under $200! How 'bout at LEAST making it $199 + $7 shipping? :naughty: :lolsign:



SPECIAL DEAL (only for arewethereyetdad):

$199 + $8 shipping


:lolsign:
The extra $1 shipping is actually the 'special deal' processing fee. :nana:


----------



## karlthev (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● TI is a GO!!!!! ●*

This is turning out fine, just fine!


Karl


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● TI is a GO!!!!! ●*

Now that Ti is possible, can you change my black to a Ti one? I hope its not to much trouble.

Thanks.


----------



## Radio (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● TI is a GO!!!!! ●*

I'll refrain from updating until the weekend is over to let everyone stabilize their orders unless PEU would like it quicker. Just let me know what works best for you PEU.


----------



## PEU (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● TI is a GO!!!!! ●*

do the updates Radio no prob, I will make some more than the preorder, but I wont tell how many , so if you want one, please post as fast as you can or you risk being left without a TI body.


Pablo


----------



## Miciobigio (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● TI is a GO!!!!! ●*

Hi,

i have selled all my black light becouse i like more HA-Nat so if it is possible i would like do drop the Black- body and take only the HA-Nat body.

In short : change my order *from* 1-Black+1-Nat *to* 1-Nat only.

Thanks.


----------



## frisco (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRODUCTION STARTED ●*

Pablo,

I like your style!!!! Few words with lots of action!!!!

There is one guy in this forum that is all talk (hype) with very little action.

I'm very curious to see what you have planned for the head??? Also curious to what others have planned???

Will be exciting to see how this project develops!!!!

frisco




PEU said:


> Thanks Benny, let me repeat what I said some time ago, I dont like to be on the spotlight all the time (maybe a little ) you wont see me constantly hyping my threads.
> 
> Now that production really started to move, I will post more photos along the way
> 
> ...


----------



## PEU (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● TI is a GO!!!!! ●*

Hi frisco, I expect to post a technology preview of the head features in the near future, if my tests go ok, in less than a month I ll post some images and video. 

Right now Im multitasking between this electronic circuit design and keeping and eye and controlling the CNC shop run.

More news as they develop. Thanks for the interest


Pablo


----------



## cmacclel (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● TI is a GO!!!!! ●*

So what exactly are the finished body's going to look like? Are they are not going to have the milled slots in the tail as the lighthound detonator? If not what are they going to look like?


Mac


----------



## PEU (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● TI is a GO!!!!! ●*



cmacclel said:


> So what exactly are the finished body's going to look like? Are they are not going to have the milled slots in the tail as the lighthound detonator? If not what are they going to look like?
> 
> 
> Mac




Here is the final look:





(unit will ship without the tritium vials)


Pablo


----------



## TxTroubleMaker (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● TI is a GO!!!!! ●*

What size Trit vial will fit in these? Will GregW offer Trit vials like he did for the SS bezels you made?


----------



## PEU (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● TI is a GO!!!!! ●*

These will fit any vial around 1.5 x 5mm, so any CPF dealer will be able to provide them.


Pablo


----------



## TxTroubleMaker (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● TI is a GO!!!!! ●*



PEU said:


> These will fit any vial around 1.5 x 5mm, so any CPF dealer will be able to provide them.
> 
> 
> Pablo



Thanks for the quick reply, Pablo! I can't wait for these bad boys to be finished!!!!:rock:


----------



## Kiessling (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● TI is a GO!!!!! ●*

There isn't by chance a possibility to get those without the h3 slots?


----------



## Dogliness (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● TI is a GO!!!!! ●*



PEU said:


> *UPDATE:*Titanium tests were succesfull !!! first machining operation done on alu bodies were done on TI without a hitch if you are in doubt about ordering one is now or now  price for the TI units is $200+$7 shipping Pablo


 I would like to change my order to:
1-Natural
2-Ti
1-black

These bodies are absolutely beautiful. Thank you for doing this, Peu.


----------



## karlthev (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● TI is a GO!!!!! ●*

Pablo, PM me for payment info. I know you have nothing else to do! :huh2: 


Karl


----------



## PEU (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● TI is a GO!!!!! ●*



karlthev said:


> Pablo, PM me for payment info. I know you have nothing else to do! :huh2:
> 
> 
> Karl



Im procastinating, too lazy to post my paypal addy, maybe I post it when Im ready to ship 


Pablo


----------



## Chronos (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● TI is a GO!!!!! ●*

Pablo,

Please remove me from the list. Sorry!


----------



## Radio (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● TI is a GO!!!!! ●*


----------



## grift (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● TI is a GO!!!!! ●*



PEU said:


> Here is the final look:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Pablo im confused now. 

so they WILL have the halfmoon circles cut out at the bottom next to the tritium spots? which looks like a lighthound detonator extension? i thought when i asked in a previous post (#366) that you said they wouldnt be there? or were we both talking about two different things b/c i wasnt clear on my description?


----------



## grift (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● PRICE POSTED ●*



PEU said:


> There won't be curves at the bottom, there are 2 main reasons:
> 
> 1) I dont like them, when I drawn the cad prototypes I spent many hours trying to simulate the body without these curves, obviously I failed
> 
> ...


 

after reading your response again i think my desrictption was lacking and you thought i was taqlking about something else? dunno..... but im sure you will make me see the light.


----------



## PEU (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● TI is a GO!!!!! ●*

:lolsign:

yes we were talking about different things  , I tought you were talking about the curves that closed the pineapple milling in the 1st CAD renderings. Sorry for the misunderstanding.


Pablo


----------



## Morelite (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● TI is a GO!!!!! ●*

Can you add me to the list for a Ti body?


----------



## grift (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● TI is a GO!!!!! ●*



PEU said:


> :lolsign:
> 
> yes we were talking about different things  , I tought you were talking about the curves that closed the pineapple milling in the 1st CAD renderings. Sorry for the misunderstanding.
> 
> ...


 
well thats great news actually. i was sad thinking we were losing the cutouts. BUT WE ARENT:laughing:


----------



## autospike (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● TI is a GO!!!!! ●*

I'll take one Pineapple in HA (natural).


----------



## cmacclel (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● TI is a GO!!!!! ●*



autospike said:


> I'll take one Pineapple in HA (natural).



Please add a titanium to my order.


Thanks Mac


----------



## PEU (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● TI is a GO!!!!! ●*

you may be interested in checking this thread 


Pablo


----------



## flex76italy (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● TI is a GO!!!!! ●*

Hi Peu,

is possible to re-enter in this Pineapple run?

If so, i'm for one in HA3 natural.

Thanks.


----------



## luxlunatic (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● TI is a GO!!!!! ●*

Can no longer resist! Put me in for one in Ti.


----------



## dingaling (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● TI is a GO!!!!! ●*

Looks great, I'd like 1 in HA natural. Please put me down for 1. thanks.


----------



## karlthev (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● TI is a GO!!!!! ●*

PEU I have sent a PM.


Karl


----------



## Navistar (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ? TI is a GO!!!!! ?*

I'll take 1-Natural HA...Thx


----------



## Elakazam (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● TI is a GO!!!!! ●*

If still possible, i would like to change from ha3 natural to one ti -body.

Thanks, Oliver


----------



## yaesumofo (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● TI is a GO!!!!! ●*

Please make mine bare aluminum.
Thanks
Yaesumofo


----------



## PEU (Oct 9, 2006)

*The first almost finished part*

UPDATE:

I just returned from the CNC shop, I left there the last mills needed, they were received on saturday (thanks 4sevens!!!)

The good thing is that I returned with an almost finished body, it just needs the trit holes and the millings in the bottom disc.

Here are more photos:

Second operation almost finished






Detail





Titanium





The star of the show





With an Aleph3 head









With an Aleph1 head









:goodjob:


Pablo


----------



## Radio (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● TI is a GO!!!!! ●*

WOW!!! Nicer than I imagined! great job Pablo!

:buddies:


----------



## Kryosphinx (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● TI is a GO!!!!! ●*

WOW


----------



## AlexGT (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● TI is a GO!!!!! ●*

Hey Pablo I just saw the perfect head for this body, look at what Ganp is making over here, http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=136404 Maybe you 2 could work something out.

AlexGT


----------



## AlexGT (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● TI is a GO!!!!! ●*

Double post


----------



## PEU (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● NEW PHOTOS ●*

I just saw that post and Im amazed, thats a very nice mod. BUT, I will build using a 27L because I want throw but also some side spill.

I started sketching the pineapple head CAD model and its a nightmare, so I will finish it soon 

cheers!


Pablo


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Oct 9, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● NEW PHOTOS ●*



PEU said:


> I just saw that post and Im amazed, thats a very nice mod. BUT, I will build using a 27L because I want throw but also some side spill.
> 
> I started sketching the pineapple head CAD model and its a nightmare, so I will finish it soon
> 
> ...



Pablo, please change my order from one HA and one Ti to one BARE and one Ti. Thanks!


----------



## PEU (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● NEW PHOTOS ●*

*UPDATE*

I just returned from the CNC shop with more samples, they are testing the tritium slots and the lanyard holes as I type this.

Operation 3 as it comes out of the lathe









If someone likes this body as it is I can ship some right now, but look the next four pictures and Im sure you will like the finished body better 


















This body only needs the lanyard holes and the tritium slots, for the ones that asked a body without tritium vials (I recall Kiessling) there will be a few (less than 10)

Hope you like the photos


Pablo


----------



## Kiessling (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● NEW PHOTOS ●*

Great! Thanx for the bodies without the slots !!!!! :thumbsup:
bernie


----------



## curse (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Wednesday Photos ●*

Hi,PEU

If still possible, I'll take one Ti-body.

best regards.


----------



## TranquillityBase (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Wednesday Photos ●*

WOW!...Great job Pablo...It looks like you were able to increase the depth of cut for the pattern. Very, very nice:wow: :twothumbs 


I think the radius at the top of the pattern (head side) was a great choice.

Can't wait to see the Ti version too.

TB


----------



## PEU (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Wednesday Photos ●*

The TI bodies will be the last to be done, and there is a technical reason for this, the CNC guys don't want to risk premature wear to the tools before making all the aluminium run.

Parts are being machined, my guesstimate is one more week of machining.


Pablo


----------



## steveH (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Wednesday Photos ●*

I was thinking that the depth of the cuts looked deeper, also...and for the better. It appears "grippier" than I first thought. Can't wait!


----------



## Mirage_Man (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Wednesday Photos ●*

Very nice! That's gonna look wayy cool in Camo :naughty:.

MM


----------



## TxTroubleMaker (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Wednesday Photos ●*

Man!!! That looks awesome!!! I can't wait for mine!!!


----------



## frisco (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Wednesday Photos ●*

Sweet !!!

frisco


----------



## Ganp (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ? Wednesday Photos ?*

I'm TOTALY IN AWE of this project...

It may not be my style but it is BEAUTIFULL... :bow: :bow: 

Colin


----------



## tanasit (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Wednesday Photos ●*

I'm in for 1 HA III.


----------



## Tritium (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Wednesday Photos ●*

Wish I could afford a Ti since I am playing with Ti anodizing I see potential for a wildly colored pineapple body in Ti but alas no funds for the 2 I need plus Ti.


Thurmond


----------



## Eric242 (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Wednesday Photos ●*

I just stumbled into this thread......this body definitly rocks!
I guess I am going to take one myself.....just waiting for pictures showing finished HA natural & black to compare with the bare aluminum look (wich is pretty cool!!).

Eric


----------



## dmdrewitt (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Wednesday Photos ●*

I'm in for a Ti :goodjob:


----------



## Stillphoto (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Wednesday Photos ●*

I can't wait...the black one is going to look soo good with my new A1 head in black with trit...now I just need to figure out what tail...


----------



## bennytheblade (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Wednesday Photos ●*

Id like to upgrade my order to 
1 NAT
1 BLACK
1 Ti

Thanks


----------



## RemingtonBPD (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Wednesday Photos ●*

Swweeeeet! Now I just need to find a bare aluminum or Ti head to match it....oh where, oh where can I find one of those??


----------



## PEU (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Wednesday Photos ●*

UPDATE

I have not so good news today, the tritium holes will not be there in the final version, I was misleaded by the CAD model and I tough they will fit but they dont, here is a photo that explains it:







As you can see there is almost no wall on the sides, and a small bump there will damage for sure the tritium.

Sorry guys I tried to add this nice feature for free but it backfired 


Pablo


----------



## rscanady (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Wednesday Photos ●*

no worries, I think it looks fine without the slots.

Ryan


----------



## Radio (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Wednesday Photos ●*


----------



## LiteFan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Wednesday Photos ●*

Agreed No biggie


----------



## frisco (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Wednesday Photos ●*

I was gonna ask for no trit slots...... but I didn't want to "rock the boat"

frisco


----------



## Tritium (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Wednesday Photos ●*

Those slots would however hold glo-epoxy very well.


Thurmond


----------



## flex76italy (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Wednesday Photos ●*



PEU said:


> UPDATE
> 
> I have not so good news today, the tritium holes will not be there in the final version, I was misleaded by the CAD model and I tough they will fit but they dont, here is a photo that explains it:
> 
> ...




Pablo, one possible solution is to remove less material in the big milled part? So there's enough wall on the sides, or i'm wrong?


----------



## PEU (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Wednesday Photos ●*

no you're not wrong, but it doesn't look as nice as it is now... sorry


Pablo


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Wednesday Photos ●*

I think it will look better without the Bling Bling 

So i have no problems with this.



Benny


----------



## citizenal (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Wednesday Photos ●*

I am in for one HA and one bare.


Thanks 

Al


----------



## Luman (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Wednesday Photos ●*

I'd like 1 HA III Nat and 1 HA III Black please.

Thanks,
John


----------



## jarris50 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Wednesday Photos ●*

Hello, I'm number 97 on the list. You have me down for one in HA natural but i requested bare aluminum. Don't want the numbers to be wrong.

Thanks,
Jarris


----------



## jch79 (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Wednesday Photos ●*

After seeing that you're doing the head, and how great it WILL be, please put me down for:

1- Titanium

Thanks,
john


----------



## OldGreyGuy (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Wednesday Photos ●*



PEU said:


> I have not so good news today, the tritium holes will not be there in the final version


Heck, that just means that I won't have to shell out for additional Trits. 

Maybe I can now afford a switch or head


----------



## tanasit (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Wednesday Photos ●*

Is this acceptable? Mill the slot diagonally for slightly more wall thickness??









flex76italy said:


> Pablo, one possible solution is to remove less material in the big milled part? So there's enough wall on the sides, or i'm wrong?


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Wednesday Photos ●*



MorpheusT1 said:


> I think it will look better without the Bling Bling
> 
> So i have no problems with this.
> 
> ...



I agree.


----------



## PEU (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Wednesday Photos ●*



tanasit said:


> Is this acceptable? Mill the slot diagonally for slightly more wall thickness??



Nice photoshop work 

As you now see, the walls are thin on four sides... its worst, a bump in any side will ruin the vial for sure. Sorry.


Pablo


----------



## Norm (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Wednesday Photos ●*

I'm happy to have no trit slots.
Norm


----------



## bennytheblade (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Wednesday Photos ●*

When you make the heads, make sure there are trit slots that fit 

Seriously, no prob w/ no trits. This thing is gonna rock.


----------



## yaesumofo (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Wednesday Photos ●*

The no tritium slot thing doesn't bother me at all.

In fact please do me a flvor and add one more part in bare aluminum (I will be finishing these myself) for a total of 2 bodies.
Thanks.
Yaesumofo


----------



## Morelite (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Wednesday Photos ●*

I can think of three options,

1. There are shorter tritium vials around, I have seen some that are only 4,65mm long.

2. Make the circular cut-out a bit smaller.

3. no trit slots at all.


----------



## Luman (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Wednesday Photos ●*

What about putting the tritium inserts in the diamonds (or between the grooves) on the body? It looks as if there would be enough space. You could place them either at the top by the head or at the back by the tail cap. Or both!


----------



## PEU (Oct 17, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Wednesday Photos ●*

Sorry guys, there will be no trits at all, thanks for the suggestions but parts are being machined as I type this without trit holes, its sad because I added the feature along the way but then said they wont be there, I should have waited for tests before posting, but I tought at the time they would be OK.

I know there are smaller vials, but my idea was to use gregw and/or bart vials and there wasn't enough metal... again sorry  this is the price I pay for letting you all know of every part of the build process.

Tomorrow I'm going to see the annodizers with a couple of bodies, I hope to have the samples ready by friday or monday, as always more news as they develop.


Pablo


----------



## steveH (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Wednesday Photos ●*

Pablo, this is an almost-free education in product development, so please don't stop posting progress reports. Not having the tritium inserts doesn't appear to be a deal killer for anybody. Besides, there's still the possiblility of tritium in/on the clicky or the head...


----------



## nekomane (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Wednesday Photos ●*

+1 to steveH! Trit or no trit, Pablo's detailed updates and pics have been a pleasure to follow. :thumbsup:


----------



## PEU (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Wednesday Photos ●*

UPDATE:

A couple of bodies were left at the annodizers along with a Surefire HA NAt tailcap as color reference, I asked for a HA Nat body and a HA Black matte.

The tailcap color is a reference about how long they need to leave the parts in the HA bath.

They told me to call tomorrow afternoon for an estimate on when they will be ready.


Pablo


----------



## Norm (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Wednesday Photos ●*

Because of recent health issues I will have to drop out, please take me off the list.
Norm


----------



## Xrunner (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Wednesday Photos ●*

For any protos that alread have trit slots you can always fill them with glow powder and epoxy... or sell them as "seconds" for someone else to play with.


----------



## PEU (Oct 20, 2006)

*The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Annodized Samples Ready ●*

UPDATE:

Here are the hard annodized bodies, please note that the final version will ship without tritium slots. I tried really hard to scratch the inside of them but failed  the HA layer is thick!










CNC shop told me they will finish early next week, so I guess depending on the anno shop turnaround times and with some luck next friday I will be able to post the sales thread and start shipping. Im happy 


Pablo


----------



## London Lad (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Annodized Samples Ready ●*

They look really good! Is the black that glossy in real life?

Great job Pablo


----------



## Cliffnopus (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Annodized Samples Ready ●*

Lookin' good Pablo.

Cliff


----------



## PEU (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Annodized Samples Ready ●*



London Lad said:


> They look really good! Is the black that glossy in real life?
> 
> Great job Pablo



Not as glossy as it looks in the photo 


Pablo


----------



## jtice (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Annodized Samples Ready ●*

Looking good Pablo,,, no,,, looking Great ! :goodjob:
HA looks very even.

~John


----------



## Nathan (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Annodized Samples Ready ●*

These look very nice!
Please put me on the list. I'll take one in HA black.


----------



## karlthev (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Annodized Samples Ready ●*

Just perfect :rock: 


Karl


----------



## Danintex (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Annodized Samples Ready ●*

Anyone notice the date? it's already tomorrow there!


----------



## NikolaTesla (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Annodized Samples Ready ●*

1 Nat for me. Might add to my:


----------



## steveH (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Annodized Samples Ready ●*

Tomorrow's always a day away. I've been trying to get there for years.


----------



## OldGreyGuy (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Annodized Samples Ready ●*



steveH said:


> Tomorrow's always a day away. I've been trying to get there for years.


It's not that it is already tomorrow in Australia, you guys are just stuck in yesterday as far as I can see


----------



## grift (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Annodized Samples Ready ●*

they look FANTASTIC. cantg wait till we can get them.


----------



## Ganp (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ? Annodized Samples Ready ?*

Those HA's look GREAT!!!! :twothumbs 

Colin.


----------



## audioman (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Annodized Samples Ready ●*

These look very nice!:rock: 
Please put me on the list. I'll take one in HA black.


----------



## Cliffnopus (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Annodized Samples Ready ●*



NikolaTesla said:


> 1 Nat for me. Might add to my:


Is it just me......or does that look like a light sabre ??  

Cliff


----------



## iNDiGLo (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Annodized Samples Ready ●*

Put me down for 2 hard annodized pineapple bodies. 1 nat, 1 black!!


----------



## carrot (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Annodized Samples Ready ●*

I'm interested in a HA-nat one, but I'm  at the moment... slick stuff Pablo...


----------



## PEU (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Annodized Samples Ready ●*

*UPDATE 10/22/2006*

Its posted somewhere in this thread, but just in case I will post it here too:

The prices for the pineapples bodies in Alu (bare or HA) will be $70+$7 shipping and the Titanium version will be $200+$7 shipping

I have almost 300 finished units in my car trunk ready to be left at the annodizers on monday.


Pablo


----------



## bombelman (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Annodized Samples Ready ●*



PEU said:


> *UPDATE 10/22/2006*
> I have almost 300 finished units in my car trunk ready to be left at the annodizers on monday.
> Pablo


   All insured, right ?  
(Still a long way from monday)


----------



## Telkin (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Annodized Samples Ready ●*

I would like to be in for one HA if possible thanks!

Ken


----------



## quokked (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Annodized Samples Ready ●*

I'm in for one HA Nat


----------



## PEU (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Annodized Samples Ready ●*

UPDATE:

Almost all parts were left at the annodizers, they said they will be ready on friday. We are almost there!!!

The remaining bodies will be sent tomorrow I guess


Pablo


----------



## Pydpiper (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Annodized Samples Ready ●*

Nice.. Very, very nice..
I wish I signed up for one of these.. Oh wait, I did!!


----------



## autospike (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Annodized Samples Ready ●*

Wow... These look great.

I want to ammend my order and add one Black to it. 

So I'll take:

One Natural 
and 
One Black.


----------



## 9x23 (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Annodized Samples Ready ●*

Hi Pablo,

Very nice project! Please sign my up for a black HA one if available.

9x23


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Annodized Samples Ready ●*

I would like to change my order to the following.


1xTi
1xNat



Sorry for the trouble.


Benny


----------



## yaesumofo (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Annodized Samples Ready ●*

Please switch my order from 2 bare to 1 bare and one black.
Thanks
Yaesumofo


----------



## Pydpiper (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Annodized Samples Ready ●*

Am I correct in thinking HA Natural is a close match to a KL4?


----------



## erinO919 (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Annodized Samples Ready ●*

If it's not too late, I'm in for 1 HA Nat & 1 Ti

Thanks!


----------



## 4sevens (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Annodized Samples Ready ●*

Put me down for 10pcs ti pineapples


----------



## Manzerick (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Annodized Samples Ready ●*

HOLY BIG SALE BATMAN!!!





4sevens said:


> Put me down for 10pcs ti pineapples


----------



## Tritium (Oct 25, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Annodized Samples Ready ●*

Due to financial issues please change me from 1 HA NAT and 1HA Black to just 1 HA Black.

Sorry
Thurmond


----------



## PEU (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Annodized Samples Ready ●*

UPDATE:

I received all the machined Titanium bodies, total count is 35 units:







As you can see I just revealed a little secret, I made 3 brass bodies, these will be sold at $150+$10 shipping due to the added weight.

I will post the sales thread for these bare units as soon as possible, the annodized units will be ready next week.



Pablo


----------



## karlthev (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, a 2x123 E series body. ● Bare Alu/TI/Brass Ready ●*

I'm still in for my original 1 Ti and 1 Black!!!


Karl


----------



## cgpeanut (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, Sales thread posted for: ? Bare Alu/TI/Brass ?*

I'n still in for 1 nat and 1 black, let me know when you're ready to ship and take paypal and total cost too please.


----------



## TranquillityBase (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, Sales thread posted for: ? Bare Alu/TI/Brass ?*

One Ti please.

TB


----------



## Doug (Oct 27, 2006)

Can I change mine to 2 Naturals and 2 black?

Odd... is it just me... the black "demo" unit in the 1st post looks shiny, are the blacks actually going to be true HAIII?


----------



## EricMack (Oct 27, 2006)

I'd like one Ti please.


----------



## kenster (Oct 27, 2006)

I would like a Titanium if available. Where is the list for these I have seen mentioned?


Thanks,
Ken


----------



## Telkin (Oct 27, 2006)

I would also like to know if I am on the list. I would like a Natural and posted maybe a page or so back. Thanks!

Ken


----------



## UKSFighter (Oct 27, 2006)

I would like to get 1 Ti added to my order.


Thanks.


----------



## Radio (Oct 29, 2006)

Weekly Update!!!!


----------



## Kelvino (Oct 30, 2006)

I would like to be on the list for one black pineapple. Thanks.


----------



## Peekay (Oct 30, 2006)

Looks good! I maybe tempted to get one  .


----------



## bennytheblade (Oct 30, 2006)

I purchased a brass one so I wont be needing the 2 aluminums.
Thanks PEU.


----------



## Badfish (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: The Pineapple, Sales thread posted for: ? Bare Alu/TI/Brass ?*

Hi-
Great looking project! 
If it is not too late please put me on the list for 1 HAIII black and 1 HAIII Nat Pineapple.

Thanks!


----------



## dirkp (Nov 4, 2006)

my one arrives today.

it is a beauty.
but there is one problem:

i can srew on the tail switch without a problem, but i cant srew on any of my heads.
i think the screw thread is the wrong size at the tube at the head side ???

anyone the same problems ??


----------



## Radio (Nov 4, 2006)

What head exactly are you trying to screw on?


----------



## dirkp (Nov 4, 2006)

Radio said:


> What head exactly are you trying to screw on?


 
all the TI heads i have ( you can see them here https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/1672588&postcount=155 ) from morelite and TB . not one of them fits on the tube.

but : now, where you asked me , i have tryed my original aleph A19, A1 and A3 head , and all from them fits:thinking: 

the TI stuff doesn't fit , original stuff fit ... what is this ???


----------



## dirkp (Nov 4, 2006)

i forgot to say, that the ti heads fits on the original aleph tubes and the original aleph heads fits on the ti tubes


----------



## PEU (Nov 4, 2006)

That is strange indeed, maybe Morelite and TB can help us in this issue because, as you did, I tested the bodies using Surefire and Aleph heads/tailcaps without a problem, they fit like a glove :thinking:


Pablo


----------



## cmacclel (Nov 4, 2006)

Seems like there is a tolerance issue. All parts have variances.......maybe the body that Peu used to copy was a slightly larger than normal. Maybe Dirk's Ti Tube itself is larger than normal. I guess we won't know until other people received theirs.

I myself used to make everything fit "Like a Glove" but I found out a little looser is better than a little tighter 


Mac


----------



## dirkp (Nov 4, 2006)

PEU said:


> That is strange indeed, maybe Morelite and TB can help us in this issue because, as you did, I tested the bodies using Surefire and Aleph heads/tailcaps without a problem, they fit like a glove :thinking:
> 
> 
> Pablo


 
yes, they does , but not the ti stuff .

TB............. we need we help


----------



## cmacclel (Nov 4, 2006)

Dirk will the Ti Heads even start on the Ti PineApple body??


Mac


----------



## TranquillityBase (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm still waiting for Pablo to answer my question concerning the major diameter of the switch end of the tube, and the bore diameter.

There shouldn't be any fit problems if the 'Machinery's Handbook' tables, or similar standards were followed by the CNC shop PEU chose to run his parts, these are standard threads, nothing special.

I haven't received my Ti Pi's yet, I can't take thread pitch measurements until one arrives.

TB


----------



## PEU (Nov 4, 2006)

TranquillityBase said:


> I'm still waiting for Pablo to answer my question concerning the major diameter of the switch end of the tube, and the bore diameter.
> 
> There shouldn't be any fit problems if the 'Machinery's Handbook' tables, or similar standards were followed by the CNC shop PEU chose to run his parts, these are standard threads, nothing special.
> 
> ...



OMG I totally forgot to do the measurements, will do on monday, sorry  


Pablo


----------



## TranquillityBase (Nov 4, 2006)

What specs. did you convey to the CNC shop? 

Actual measurements are not really necessary, just the thread specs. you gave the CNC shop will help solve the mystery.

TB


----------



## PEU (Nov 4, 2006)

Well, I didn't want to leave this open until monday, so I went to my office and picked up all my E series lego and a digital caliper.

Before posting photos and to answer TB questions:

Head side: 13/16 20tpi
Tailcap side: 11/16 20tpi
battery tube inner diameter: 17.35mm (0.6835in)
Besides the blueprints, I left at the shop a Surefire L4 and an Aleph1 for their reference while they machined the whole run.

Here you can see 4 TI bodies (property of 4sevens ) attached to all the surefire/aleph heads I have


















Last photo shows how all surefire/aleph/pineapple bodies fit one into each other, not all combinations are possible but they mostly fit. I used for the pineapple the widest measurement, so I can be sure all rechargeable battery flavors fit without problems

I hope this clarifies a little the problem mentioned, I still cant understand why it does not fit Dirkp's TI heads :thinking:


Pablo


----------



## dirkp (Nov 4, 2006)

all my original aleph + surefire heads fits perfect. no problem. 
but i can srew no ti head on the body ??


hope that anyone will get his ti body and hope that he have a ti head ...........unbelieveble:huh2:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Nov 4, 2006)

About Dirks Ti Heads......

I bought MoreLite Aleph 1 & 2 Ti Heads. The head wouldnt fit the LE. I PMed him and he found that his tool that made the threads may have been dulling, causing the inner diameter to be just a tad smaller than it should have been. The inner threads on the head wouldnt allow clearence for the LE to fit inside it. I am not saying this is your problem, but it could be the case.

Its a easy fix however, all I did was dremel the threads on the inside of the Ti Aleph head with the drum sander attachment. You dont have to do it alot, just a lil bit. 

MoreLite builds quality heads and he did offer to fix the problem his self, but a lil dremeling was all it needed.


----------



## dirkp (Nov 4, 2006)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> MoreLite builds quality heads and he did offer to fix the problem his self, but a lil dremeling was all it needed.


 
i will try to do the same. will post my result, when i'm ready


----------



## karlthev (Nov 4, 2006)

Well, I've got one Ti Aleph 1 head on the Pi (I believe it is TQ's ) and a Ti TQ tail and, all is well, it works....and sure does look mightly fancy!!! Now I did have a bit of trouble (used some "elbow grease" and some lithium grease) putting one of my Ti Aleph 2 heads on and to tell you the truth, I forget if it was TQ's or Morelite's but, all is well now. This isn't rocket science boys and girls but, it does take a tad of "adjustment" I'll call it and, sure is a wonder to me how they all fit together and work anyway!!

Personal judgement is that the Aleph 1 looks much better on the Pi body and actually, the Pi could use just a bit more "heft" if you ask me but, that is personal preference folks.

Ah well, dummy me again...Pablo, this is one fantastic body this "Pi", just one heckuva job!! Congrats 10X over!!!!! :goodjob: :thanks: :twothumbs 


Karl


----------



## TranquillityBase (Nov 4, 2006)

Geez Karl...I got nuttin, no Pineapple with todays mail :candle: 

Got my switch ready... 





TB


----------



## dirkp (Nov 5, 2006)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Its a easy fix however, all I did was dremel the threads on the inside of the Ti Aleph head with the drum sander attachment. You dont have to do it alot, just a lil bit.


 
i have done this and now the A1 ti head also fits on the PI body :rock: 
looks cool !

i dont want to do this at all ti heads i have , because i want to build only the A1 head on the pi body.

so pablo cool down and relax , it is a mini problem , if you know where is to work 

thx PSM for the tip


----------



## karlthev (Nov 5, 2006)

By the way, just for clarification, when I said the Pi needed a bit more heft, I meant that I think I could use a bigger head on my Pi---the Pi is one "hefty" piece of Ti that's for sure! Again, Pablo has done a fine job!! I will now wait patiently for the Pablo head....well, somewhat patiently....  


Karl


----------



## PEU (Nov 5, 2006)

Glad to read that your problem is solved Dirk!

Now for you and Karlthev:





:lolsign: 


Pablo


----------



## dirkp (Nov 5, 2006)

here are a few pics with the now fitted TI A1 and A3 heads 
















i like the style from the light with the A3 head more then the A1 one .

looks really great. very good work PEU :goodjob:


----------



## karlthev (Nov 5, 2006)

I have had a continuing difficulty with posting pictures and, in ordering on the web--I get an error message indicating I should "enable cookies". Please forgive me on this since it has become very frustrating to be instructed to "enable cookies" when no such option exists within my system. I have spoken to many and inevitably I am given directions which I simply cannot follow. Clearly this represents one of my technology shortcomings however, in this case, this shortcoming prevents me the ability to upload pictures from imagewhatever, photoshack or whatever typical means. Pictures are worth a thousand words but alas, I cannot display the pictures. For that I am sorry (and, VERY, VERY frustrated ).


Karl


----------



## PEU (Nov 5, 2006)

Dirk, Nice pictures!!!

Karl, send them to me and I post them for you 


Pablo


----------



## cmacclel (Nov 5, 2006)

For Karl


----------



## TranquillityBase (Nov 5, 2006)

Ahhh...more torture from Karl....that's the thanks I get 

*I want my Pineapple!!!!!!!*


----------



## karlthev (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks for the posting Mac!! Sorry TQ, no intent to torture....  

Karl


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Nov 5, 2006)

dirkp said:


> thx PSM for the tip



No problem Dirk, your Ti looks so:  

Now I just have to find a Ti A3 head......


----------



## Kiessling (Nov 5, 2006)

Absolutely great !!!!! :bow:
Now ... that Ti-Aleph3 ... looks to great ...
I still have to figure out what switch and head to use this body with ...  ... will have to buy somethin in ti ... :candle:
bernie


----------



## dirkp (Nov 5, 2006)

TranquillityBase said:


> Ahhh...more torture from Karl....that's the thanks I get
> 
> *I want my Pineapple!!!!!!!*


 
HA HA HA , now you know, how does we feel, when you post one great light you build and post the next one you build , and ........:lolsign:


----------



## PEU (Nov 6, 2006)

*UPDATE:*

Sales thread for the HA-NAT/Black is now open in the Custom BST

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=138612


Pablo


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Nov 6, 2006)

Mine arrived today,


Thank you Pablo,its a stunner 

And i really like this Black/Ti Combo.


























Sorry about the picture flood 
Benny


----------



## Kiessling (Nov 6, 2006)

I *love* pictures! Especially good one like those ... :thumbsup:
bernie


----------



## dirkp (Nov 6, 2006)

benny

i just saw , that black + TI looks great.
good taste , good taste


----------



## Morelite (Nov 6, 2006)

I got mine today, what an awesome piece of Ti.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Nov 6, 2006)

Thanks guys 


Benny


----------



## PEU (Nov 6, 2006)

NICE, very NICE pictures guys, keep them coming!!!

Here some pictures for you too:
















Pablo


----------



## ShortArc (Nov 6, 2006)

Pablo,
Got mine today. Amazing! 
Many thanks…now I just have to find an appropriate LED head for it….


----------



## GHEN (Nov 7, 2006)

Ordered mine. Are there any aggresive bezels that go on this?


----------



## London Lad (Nov 7, 2006)

Ti Pi arrived in the UK today. Great work Pablo. Thanks.


----------



## karlthev (Nov 7, 2006)

Sorry to not have the ability to post pictures without going through another member... ...I hope you know that I would post myself if I could---one day I'll get this dange computer fixed right!!


Karl


----------



## PEU (Nov 13, 2006)

*Red Pineapples !*

RED!












 


Pablo


----------



## Manzerick (Nov 13, 2006)

I would have never guessed red! LOL

Looks awesome Pablo!!!


----------



## Death's Head (Nov 15, 2006)

Anyone have a pic of the Pineapple body with a E Series head. I plan to put a E2D head on mine, but I am not sure if it will look right.


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Nov 15, 2006)

Here you go DH.






-LT


----------



## Timber Wolf (Nov 15, 2006)

My latest! :goodjob: Pablo!!!









SF KL3 "new" and Mc.Clicky adapted.

Klaus


----------



## GHEN (Nov 16, 2006)

Got mine today, this is very cool, thanks Pablo!


----------



## London Lad (Nov 16, 2006)

Black and Nat arrived today, thanks Pablo


----------



## jdriller (Nov 16, 2006)

Got mine too! Nice work Pablo.


----------



## Death's Head (Nov 16, 2006)

Thanks LT. Looks great. I've got a black on coming in, and I plan to cannibalize an E2D as well.


----------



## Death's Head (Nov 16, 2006)

Duplicate post.


----------



## PEU (Nov 20, 2006)

Pablo


----------

